# אז.. קרדיטים?



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

אז.. קרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 





 אזהרה - זה עומד להיות ארוך. הרבה מלל והרבה תמונות, כמו שאני אוהבת!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתיו:
אנחנו סתיו ופוטר (עידו, אבל כולם קוראים לו פוטר), בני 27. אני במקור מתל אביב, והוא מחולון. אני דוקטורנטית למדעי ההתנהגות בקורנל והוא סטודנט לתואר ראשון במדעי המחשב בMIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אנחנו אוהבים לבשל ולאפות (בדיוק היום מנסים לראשונה מקרונים!!!) ולעשות יחד תשבצי היגיון (אלה של עיתון שישי של ידיעות אחרונות שפעם היו של נדיב אבידן ועכשיו של דקל בנו. יצא לי יותר ספציפי ממה שהתכוונתי).

(בתמונה: שמופון בחליפה שומר לנו על הטבעות ביום החתונה)


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/13)

גם אנחנו מתים על תשבצי הגיון
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חה! ואני כבר מזהה את הג'ינגית בתמונה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אין על תשבצי היגיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחלה זה ממש קשה, ואז כשנכנסים לזה אין דרך חזרה. ממכר.


----------



## yaya87 (12/7/13)

היי! התחתנת עם פוטר!!! 
מזל טוב!!
פגשתי אותו איזה פעם-פעמיים...
אני התחתנתי עם רזניק...


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

איך הכרנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך הכרנו? (וגם: קיצור מעללינו מאז שהכרנו ועד עכשיו)
הכרנו בגיל 18 בערך, ממש כאן בפרדס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני ניהלתי את פורום הבית הלבן והוא ניהל את סדרות מצויירות, ושנינו הסתובבנו בפורום מנהלים חברתי. בערך אחת לחודש היו מפגשי פורום מנהלים, בהם היינו כולנו נפגשים בפארק בת"א ומקשקשים ומתוכם צמחו חברויות אמיתיות וקרובות שגלשו אל מחוץ לעולם הפורומים. לאט לאט כולנו עזבנו את תפוז, אבל החבורה נשארה. אני חשבתי שהוא מפגר והוא חשב שאני סנובית, ושנתיים מאוחר יותר הוא הציע לי לצאת. אגב, החבורה ההיא נשארה עד היום (ואנחנו אפילו לא הזוג הנשוי הראשון שיצא משם).
קיצר, אז היינו באותה חבורת חברים והתחלנו לצאת. עד כאן יחסית סטנדרטי.

באותה התקופה הייתי בשנה ראשונה ברפואה אבל חיכיתי לשמוע מאוניברסיטאות בארה"ב לגבי קבלה לתואר ראשון, כי זה מה שבאמת רציתי לעשות. בלילה של הדייט הראשון שלנו גיליתי שהתקבלתי לאן שרציתי, ושאצטרך לעזוב עוד שלושה חודשים. מה עושים? החלטנו שנהנה מהזמן שיש לנו ביחד, ושנפרד לפני שאעזוב. ואז הגיע הזמן לעזוב, ואף אחד מאיתנו לא רצה להפרד. אז החלטנו שscrew the statistics, אנחנו הולכים על זה בכל זאת וגורמים לזה לעבוד. אז היינו במערכת יחסים של ישראל-ארה"ב במשך ארבע שנים - אני עשיתי את התואר והוא בינתיים סיים את הצבא, התחיל לעבוד והגיש בקשות לתואר ראשון בארה"ב. ביקרנו אחד את השניה בכל הזדמנות, ועם כל הקושי והגעגועים - גרמנו לזה לעבוד.

בשנה האחרונה שלי, באחד הרגעים שעדיין גורמים לי לחייך כשאני נזכרת בהם, הוא הודיע לי שהוא התקבל לתואר ראשון בMIT ושהוא מגיע. אני קיבלתי עבודה במחקר בפילדלפיה. מערכת יחסים של פילדלפיה-בוסטון זה שיפור משמעותי! מתראים כל שבועיים, הוריי!! שנתיים מאוחר יותר התקבלתי לדוקטורט באיתקה, אז עכשיו אנחנו עושים מערכת יחסים של ניו יורק-בוסטון. נשארה לנו עוד שנה אחת של לונג דיסטנס ואז נגשים את כל חלומותינו הבורגניים ונגור ביחד בבית עם גינת ירק וקורגית קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ו-לקרדיטים! אני הייתי פעילה יותר בפורום, אבל גם פוטר ביקר כאן ואפילו שאל שאלות מדי פעם. את הקרדיטים כתבנו יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אגב, הוא אחראי לרוב החפירות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (11/7/13)

איך אני מעריכה לונג דיסטנס 
אמרה זו שנטשה את עבודתה והלכה אחרי הבחור לפריז, הקרובה...
אבל זה עשה לנו הרבה טוב. 
ואין ספק שניו יורק בוסטון זה שיפור (אני מכריה עוד זוג שעושה את בוסטון -ניו יורק)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

תשמעי, פריז.. 
לא דיל רע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל כן, לונג דיסטנס זה בע. היתרון (הקטן) הוא שיותר מעריכים את הזמן שכן יש ביחד.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (11/7/13)

חכי, זה רק הפוסט הראשון 
מי יודע איפה יהיה השני (רגע, תני לי להמר....לא באוקספורד ויהיה שם קר)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

מחזיקה לך אצבעות לאוקספורד 
באיזה תחום הוא שנהוג לעשות יותר מפוסט אחד?


----------



## הכבשה שש עשרה (11/7/13)

אני שולחת לך מסר 
י


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (11/7/13)

חכי, זה רק הפוסט הראשון 
מי יודע איפה יהיה השני (רגע, תני לי להמר....לא באוקספורד ויהיה שם קר)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

פוטר מבקש למסור 
שאני לא סנובית.

אני באמת לא סנובית, זה פשוט שהכישורים החברתיים שלי לוקים בחסר. עצוב, אבל נכון


----------



## אוסקר גולדמן (15/7/13)

יפה מאד ומתוקתק 
לפי הדת גם אם לא רוצים לעשות דרך הרבנות ברגע שהאישה מקודשת לפחות מול 2 עדים היא נחשבת נשואה
הקטע עם הטבעת מצא חן בעיני כי אלאישתי גנבו את טבעת הנישואים ואני אקנה לה חדשה
אני נשוי  לה 23 שנה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סתיו:
במשך תקופה נכבדת מהחיים שלי לא הייתי בטוחה בכלל שאני רוצה להתחתן אי פעם. אני עדיין חושבת שזה ממש לא הכרחי, אבל הגענו לשלב ששנינו הרגשנו כל כך בטוחים בבחירה שלנו אחד את השניה לתמיד, שזה הרגיש הצעד הבא הנכון. היה לי מוזר ומרגש לקלוט שאני אשכרה *רוצה* להתחתן. איתו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ואז הוא הציע, אז זה הסתדר מעולה

אז ההצעה!
באוקטובר באתי לבקר אותו בMIT לסופ"שׁ. היה יום שבת בערב, ולגמרי חשדתי כשהוא החליט ללבוש חליפה ("מה? אנחנו הולכים למסעדה מפוארת!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). לפני המסעדה הוא לקח אותי לגג של הבניין הכי גבוה בקיימברידג' כדי לצפות בשקיעה לפני שנלך לאכול. הגג הזה בעיקרון מחוץ לתחום כי יש בקומות העליונות שלו מכשור יקר, אז פוטר פנה לאחראים על אבטחה בקמפוס ואיכשהו השיג לנו גישה לגג לאותו הערב. מישהו הכניס אותנו לבניין ועלינו למעלה במעלית מוות, וכשהגענו הכל היה מקושט בפרחים (והוא עדיין לא הציע!). בילינו כמה דקות בהסתכלות על הנוף עוצר הנשימה של בוסטון והנהר שמפריד בין קיימברידג' לבוסטון (ועל הנוף היפה קצת פחות של קיימברידג' מהצד השני של הבניין). והוא עדיין לא הציע! ואז משום מקום נכנסו הLogs, להקת הא-קפלה* של MIT, ושרו לנו את Just the Way You Are (ככה הם נשמעים (ונראים!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRDSUKm01-Q). אני טענתי שזה קיטש בטירוף, והוא טען שזו הצעת נישואין, אז מותר לו להיות קיטשי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ואז הוא אמר לי דברים מרגשים (שאין לי שמץ של זכרון מה הם היו), כרע ברך, ושאל אם אתחתן איתו. אפשר לנחש את התשובה ידידה שלו שמצלמת עבור ספר המחזור של MIT צילמה את כל ההצעה, ולא מזמן גם גילינו שתמונה שלנו הגיעה לספר המחזור של MIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




משם הלכנו למסעדה מדהימה מדהימה מדהימה בבוסטון (l'espalier, אם מישהי באזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), התקשרנו למשפחות שלנו בארץ ונהננו להיות יחד במצב של אופוריה. נראה לי שקצת תסכלנו את המלצר שלנו כי בחצי שעה הראשונה לא יכולנו להרגע ולהתרכז בתפריט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מוקדם יותר באותו הקיץ היתה גם הצעה בלתי רשמית, שפוטר בטח לא מחשיב בכלל אבל שאותי ריגשה מאוד. שנינו היינו בביקור בארץ, ודיברנו על איך אנחנו מתכוונים לעשות את הקניות או משהו רגיל שכזה. לשנינו היה את אותו הרעיון לגבי משהו, ואז הוא הסתכל עליי ואמר - "וואו, אם זה לא היה ממש לא-רומנטי, הייתי מציע לך נישואין עכשיו". אני דווקא חשבתי שזה היה מאוד רומנטי.

* א-קפלה, למי שלא מכירה, היא שירה ומוזיקה ללא כלי נגינה. כל המוזיקה והאפקטים מופקים בצורה ווקאלית.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

עוד קצת תמונות מההצעה 
כאן גם רואים את הLogs שרים לנו ואת הפרחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






וגם את הנשיקה אחרי ההצעה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

ועוד תמונה אחת שאני אוהבת 
דקה לפני ההצעה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

איזו הצעה מרגשת


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

טבעת אירוסין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פוטר:
אחות של סתיו תמיד שאלה אותנו "נו, מתי אתם מתחתנים?" , אז כשחיפשתי טבעת ידעתי שאוכל לגייס אותה למזימה, במיוחד לאור העובדה שרציתי שהטבעת תתאים בגודל ולא תיהיה קטנה מידי או גדולה מידי כי אז נצטרך לחכות כמה חודשים לתיקון ובינתיים סתיו לא תוכל לענוד אותה.
אחותה לקחה אותה לקניון גם לגשש מה הטעם הכללי של סתיו בטבעות ("אוי, בואי נכנס לה.שטרן לראות דגמים") וגם כדי לנצל זיכוי במגנוליה כדי לקנות טבעת ולגלות מה הגודל ("היי, מגנוליה! בואי נסתכל, יש לי זיכוי"). סתיו שאלה אותי באותו יום אם שלחתי את אחותה כדי לברר מה הטעם שלה בטבעות, ואני בתגובה אדישה (שתוכננה היטב מראש): "את מכירה את אחותך, תמיד רומזת לנו להתחתן. בטח עוד תרגיל שלה."

לפני שנפגשתי עם היהלומן (שאחות של סתיו קישרה בנינו) קבעתי פגישה והלכתי ל"שפר" בבורסה בעקבות המלצה מחבר שקנה שם טבעת אירוסין. הם היו מאוד נחמדים, הראו לי מספר אופציות, נתנו הצעת מחיר, ואמרתי שנהיה בקשר.
לאחר מכן נפגשתי עם היהלומן מיהלומי רוטמנס בבנין היהלום בבורסה, לא לפני שלקחו לי את תעודת הזהות, צילמו אותי כיאה לגנב פוטנציאלי ולקחו ממני טביעת אצבע מכל יד.
ישבתי איתו בערך שעה והוא הסביר לי על כל הפרמטרים שקובעים את איכות היהלום: גודל, צבע, רמת נקיון ורמת הגימור. הוא דאג לשים יהלומים בדרגות שונות אחד ליד השני כדי שאוכל לראות מה באמת ההבדל, כי למי שלא מבין בנושא ולא רואה יהלומים ביום-יום הכל נראה אותו הדבר. רק כששמים יהלום אחד ליד השני באמת אפשר לראות שיש בניהם הבדלים משמעותים.
הוא דאג להסביר לי איזה קריטריונים חשובים יותר, אילו חשובים פחות ומה בכללי נמכר היום בשוק. לאחר מכן הוא הציע שהוא יביא מספר יהלומים שעמדו בסטנדרטים שהוא ממליץ עליהם ושנפגש שוב אם ארצה.

בפעם השניה שנפגשנו זה כבר היה בכפריס (אחת החנויות שהוא עובד איתן ומספק להן יהלומים). לכפריס יש מבחר מכובד, איכותי ויפה, אבל הם מאוד יקרים (כמו ה. שטרן לפחות). קהל היעד שלהם הוא בעיקר תיירים טחונים (מי אמר גורמט יהלומים בצורת צלב ב100 אלף שקל ולא קיבל?), אבל בגלל שבאתי איתו הצעת המחיר שקיבלתי הייתה בגדר מחיר עלות + עוד קצת.
לסיכום, יהלומי רוטמנס הם אחלה אם אתם אי פעם מחפשים לקנות רק יהלום, אבל לא הייתי קונה בכפריס אלא אם אתם אוליגרכים או שיש לכם מישהו שיכול לסדר לכם הנחה. עדיף לחפש טבעת במקום אחר.

הערת סתיו: מילא שהוא גנב את הטבעת שאחותי קנתה, אבל כששמתי לב שהיא חסרה, חיפשתי וחיפשתי ולא מצאתי אותה בשום מקום וממש התבאסתי. ואז הוא עזר לי לחפש אותה ו"מצא" אותה בתוך הפח. הרגשתי כמו האחות הכי גרועה בעולם שהצלחתי בטעות לזרוק את הטבעת האהובה מאחותי לפח (אבל לא פקפקתי לרגע שאני מפוזרת מספיק בשביל לעשות את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
הערת סתיו 2: פוטר היה כל כך גאה ביהלום שהוא בחר שממש יש לי סנטימנטים אליו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועכשיו עושה לי מאושר לי בלב להגניב מבט לידיים ולראות את טבעת האירוסין והנישואין.

לצערי אין תמונה טובה של הטבעת לבד, אז הנה תמונה של פוטר עונד לי אותה אחרי ההצעה


----------



## פרילי 86 (11/7/13)

העם דורש תמונה! 
אחרי כזה סיפור, אני חייבת לראות את הטבעת...
ועד עכשיו אתם פשוט זוג מתוקים, תמשיכו ככה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

אחפש אחת, מבטיחה 
אני יודעת שהוא צילם את הטבעות בשלב ההתלבטות, אז צריכה להיות תמונה - אברר!

ותודה, את מתוקה בעצמך. תתחתני כבר ותעלי קרדיטים


----------



## the saiyan prince (11/7/13)

הטבעת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - היי אני החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התבקשתי למצוא תמונה של הטבעת משלב ההתלבטויות.
התמונה חתוכה כדי להסתיר פרטים אישים.
צפו לעוד כמה תגובות שלי בהמשך. קצת מוזר שיש חתן בפורום?


----------



## haych (11/7/13)

יפה ממש


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תודה


----------



## פרילי 86 (14/7/13)

כיף שיש חתן בפורום! 
נחמד מאוד לשמוע גם את הזווית שלך.
הטבעת מאוד יפה, ובעיקר יפה כמות המחשבה שהשקעת.


----------



## iritki (11/7/13)

אני באמת איבדתי טבעת של אחותי בפח 
אחותי היקרה הייתה בקורס צורפות ועשתה לי טבעת יפה ומיוחדת במינה. היא איתי כבר כמה שנים. 
היא תמיד מונחת עם השעון ליד המיטה. יום אחד אני כמה בבוקר ואין טבעת ! חיפשתי ליד המיטה, צאחורי המיטה, על הכיור במטבח ובאמבטיה - אולי היא נשארה שם אחרי שטיפת ידיים ובעוד כהנה וכנה מקומות צפויים. 
אחרי שבוע לפחות של התבאסות נזכרתי שבעצם ראיתי אותה המקומה הקבוע בלילה שלפני שהיא נעלמה ואז חשבתי מה הי באותו ערב ? אה כן הייתי חולה ממש. אז חשבתי על זה שכנראה כשזרקתי ערימות טישויים לא שמתי לב שהטבעת הייתה בניהים ואני כנראה בפח. 
מזל שאנחנו לא זורקים זבל עד שהפח ממש ממש מלא. לקח לי עוד כשבוע לקחת כפפות ולחפש בתוך השקית של הטישויים ובעוד שני פחים של נירת וטישויים עד שמצאתי אותה, אבל העיקר שמצאתי !


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פוטר:
שנינו עמדנו לפני טיסה לארץ, ובדיוק היינו בביקור בפילדלפיה לחתונה של חברה של סתיו (חתונות אמריקאיות כל כך שונות מישראליות, אגב). חופשות האביב של שנינו יצאו על פסח, אז החלטנו שנוכל סוף סוף לעשות סדר עם המשפחה אחרי מיליון שנים שלא היינו בארץ בפסח, ועל הדרך גם נסגור את נושא הטעימות, ההזמנות (כי צריך לחלק לפני שחוזרים לארה"ב), השמלה, החליפה וכו'.  רשימת הטו-דו שלנו גדלה בקצב אקספוננציאלי (על כל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמסמנים ומוחקים מהרשימה, נולדים עוד 3-4 דברים חדשים שצריך לעשות). ידענו שצריך לסיים את נושא ההזמנות בשבוע-שבוע וחצי הקרובים, אחרת לא יהיו לנו הזמנות לחתונה, והרצון לחפף ולסיים עם העניין גדל. החלטנו על עיצוב שמצאנו באינטרנט, ואמרו שנלך איתו וזהו. 

כחלק מהכישרון שלי לעצבן את סתיו, כל החלטה שאנחנו עושים צריכה לעבור וידוא הריגה, אז שיכנעתי אותה שאנחנו צריכים לבחון מחדש את נושא ההזמנות - כי אם השקענו בשאר הדברים, למה לחפף בהזמנה? ישבנו בהוסטל הזול והמעפן שישנו בו בפילדפיה והחלטנו לשרוף עוד כמה שעות על הזמנות.  יכולת הריכוז שלי שואפת לאפס אז נתתי מבט חטוף בפייסבוק, ופתאום נפל האסימון על נושאי ה info graphics. התחלנו לחפש רעיונות בכיוון ובסוף קיבלנו קו עיצוב להזמנה. קישקשנו קווי מתאר כללים, שלחנו במייל לחברה טובה שמבינה בגרפיקה (גם היא מקבוצת החברים שיצאה מתפוז) והנושא נסגר.

הערת סתיו: החברה המוכשרת שלנו באמת עשתה עבודה מעולה וסבלה את כל הבקשות והשינויים והניג'וסיים שלנו עד שהיינו לגמרי מרוצים מהתוצאה. אני ממש שמחה שפוטר התעקש שלא נתפשר, כי התקבלה הזמנה ששנינו מאוד מאוד אוהבים ושלמים איתה. גיסי אפילו אמר שזו ההזמנה היא יפה שהוא ראה. וזו בין המחמאות היחידות ששמעתי אותו נותן אי פעם, אז אנחנו לוקחים את זה ברצינות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עשינו גם גרסא באנגלית לחברים בארה"ב, שמצאה חן בעיני אפילו יותר מזו בעברית. |ס הערת סתיו|

בדקנו שתי אופציות שמצאנו בפורום: דפוס דיזינגוף ופרי פרינט (סניף חולון). החלטנו ללכת עם פרי פרינט כי הם עבדו בחול המועד.
המחיר שלהם משתלם. הכל מפורט בהסכם וכל דבר מתומחר, כך שאין הפתעות ויודעים על מה משלמים מראש.
הם נותנים מתנה בכל הזמנה: או מעטפות, או הדפסת "מגנט" (מדובר בהדפסה של כרטיס ביקור שאיתו מקבלים גליל פס מגנטי דביק שצריך לשבת ולהדביק באופן עצמאי על כל כרטיס). אנחנו הלכנו על מעטפות כי המקום לא סיפק, וככה סגרנו את הפינה.
ההדפסה באיכות טובה, וישנה הדפסת דמו לפני ההדפסה המסיבית, כך שניתן לראות איך ההזמנה תצא ולתקן אם יש צורך.

מה שכן, צריך לקחת בחשבון ש:
בפרי פרינט יש דרך קבע קצת בלאגן, אז קשה לשבת ולדבר עם זמי (בעל המקום) ליותר משתי דקות רצופות.
ישנו מינמום הדפסה של 200 הזמנות. כיוון שהיו לנו בערך 150 מוזמנים, מצאנו את עצמנו עם די הרבה אקסטרות. מצד שני, המחיר מספיק נמוך שזה עדיין היה משתלם.
ישנה תוספת מחיר על הדפסה של אותה הזמנה באנגלית. לא סוף העולם, אבל סתם שתדעו.

בתמונה: ההזמנה מינוס שמות המשפחה.


----------



## yael rosen (11/7/13)

טירוף כמה שזה יפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אוהבת במיוחד את האייקונים השחורים העדינים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל הקרדיט לחברה המוכשרת שלנו!


----------



## FayeV (12/7/13)

אחת ההזמנות הגאוניות שראיתי! 
בינתיים הכל נראה מושלם - מהשמלה ועד למקום (לא ידעתי שבית אנדרומדה כל כך יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תודה! 
מתי מישהו כבר יתחתן שם ויזמין אותי):


----------



## FayeV (13/7/13)

גם אני באותה הסירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עכשיו סיימתי לעבור על הכל - איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! נראה שהכל יצא בסוף לשביעות רצונכם (אני עדיין קצת בשוק מההשקעה המסיבית במתנות לאורחים), נראה שהיה באמת נהדר!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

כן, זה היה קצת טירוף 
מזל שזו היתה חתונה קטנה יחסית.
ותודה


----------



## lanit (14/7/13)

ממש אהבתי!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
סתיו:
החברה הכי טובה שלי מונתה לשושבינה הראשית (והיחידה) והיתה מופקדת על מסיבת הרווקות. החלטנו שבמקום להזמין את כל החברות מכל המסגרות - שזה בעייתי, כי כל החברות מהתואר ומעבודה ומהתואר השני גרות בארה"ב - נעשה מסיבת רווקות רק לחבורה שלנו. ארבע בנות שחברות מכיתה ד'. אנחנו לא באותה מסגרת מכיתה ט', אבל כל פעם שאני בארץ אנחנו נפגשות ומשלימות פערים.

ציפיתי לערב בנות בבית, והן הצליחו להפתיע אותי עם נסיעה ליומיים לצימר בצפון. היה המון אוכל טעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, משחקי סקס וחתונה, מצגת מרגשת עם הרבה תמונות מביכות, ג'קוזי, אלכוהול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, מתנות סקסיות ובעיקר צחוקים. יום למחרת הלכנו לקטיף וקטפנו פטל עם כל הילדים הקטנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה מושלם.


----------



## afrikana (11/7/13)

נכון, היה מושלם 
שימי תמונה של הנוף... או של העיזים לפחות...
(ישבנו במרפסת ופתאום כולן צעקו :"עיזים!!! עיזים!!!" כי עדר קטן וחביב גלש לו על המדרון ליד הצימר).

הפטל שקטפנו כיכב שבועיים אח"כ בשייקים אצלי (הקפאתי...)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

עזים! 
סחטיין על הפטל, אני שכחתי ממנו ועד שנזכרתי בו הוא כבר היה די מעוך.


----------



## yael rosen (10/7/13)

איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיכיתי.....


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

מתנות למסיבת הרווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סתיו:
למסיבה עצמה לא הבאתי מתנות, כי נחתתי בארץ רק יומיים לפני ולא היה לי זמן. אחרי החתונה התלבשתי על העניין. רציתי לתת משהו שדורש השקעה, כי זו הרגישה לי הדרך המתאימה להראות להן כמה אני מעריכה את ההשקעה שלהן וכמה הן שימחו אותי איתה.

החלטתי על שתי מתנות אכילות, מתנה אחת שימושית (וקנויה) ומתנה אחת למזכרת: הכנתי ריבת אפרסקים, הכנסתי לצנצנות קטנות, גזרתי בדים וקשרתי מסביב למכסה, והכנתי תגית חמודה; הכנתי גזע שוקולד עם פיסטוקים, משמשים מיובשים וחמוציות מיובשות, שברתי לחתיכות והכנסתי לשקיות צלופן קשורות בסרט; המתנה הקנויה היתה קרם גוף של ללין בריח תות שאהבתי; עבור המתנה למזכרת פיתחתי תמונות נבחרות ממסיבת הרווקות שלנו וסידרתי באלבום קטן, שהספיק בול.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (10/7/13)

והריבות


----------



## ani4ka4 (13/7/13)

היי, אפשר את המתכון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו כן, איפה קנית את הצנצנות וכמה זה בערך עולה לאחת?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

ריבה וצנצנות 
יש מלא מתכונים לריבות, הכל תלוי בכמה מתוק את אוהבת את זה ובאיזה מסמיך את רוצה להשתמש. בבצק אלים יש פוסט אינפורמטיבי על ריבות כאן:
http://www.bazekalim.com/2007/08/11/plum-jam/

בנוגע לצנצנות - באלה היו ממתקים מהמלון והן היו כאלה קטנות וחמודות שעשיתי להן הסבה לצנצנות ריבה. אבל יש צנצנות בכל מיני מקומות - סופרים גדולים, חנויות לכלי מטבח וכו'. זה לא צריך לצאת יקר. את שלי אני קונה באמאזון (אבל בתוספת משלוח לארץ זה לא משתלם, אז אני לא ממליצה).


----------



## afrikana (11/7/13)

זה הזמן לספר שהריבה הטעימה שלך... 
איכשהו נזלה ולכלכה את כל הדלת של המקרר. תתביישי לך!

חוץ מזה אני ממליצה על רעיון האלבום בחום, היום כבר לא מפתחים תמונות וזה היה ממש מיוחד ומרגש.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

לאאאא 
כנראה שבחמדנותי מילאתי אותה יותר מדי


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

לא נורא, היא ממש טעימה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

מסיבת רווקים-רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתיו:
בנוסף למסיבה האינטימית, כל החברים ארגנו גם מסיבת רווקים-רווקות משותפת לפוטר ולי בניצוחה של השושבינה הראשית, עוד חברה, והבסט מן. השתלטנו על החצר בבית של אחותי, הם הקרינו קליפים מביכים שלי ושל פוטר עונים על אותן שאלות וקיבלנו מכל אחד מתנה שקשורה לחוויה שלנו איתם, כולל מסך של BBB שהחברים שלנו השיגו (קטע פרטי ומפגר של החבורה שלנו; אני פשוט אגיד שאני לא חושבת שפוטר אי פעם יהיה מאושר כמו ברגע שהוא הוא קלט את המסך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אח"כ שתינו (אין אייקון של משהו יותר חזק מיין?), קשקשנו, צחקנו - כרגיל. היה כיף ומתאים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

צילומי אירוסין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
סתיו:
שתי חברות אמריקאיות שלי התחתנו קצת לפניי, וכמקובל בארה"ב עשו צילומי אירוסין (שיצאו מהממים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). נדלקתי על הרעיון אבל קצת התלבטתי אם זה מספיק חשוב לי כדי להוציא את המרשרשים הנחוצים. בינתיים הסתכלנו על צלמים לחתונה, עשינו רשימה, יצרנו קשר, והחלטנו את מי אנחנו רוצים (ברצי - עוד בהמשך). לא היו לנו ספקות בנוגע לבחירה, אבל מצד שני די התאהבתי בתמונות של יארו בריל, שמצלמת בסגנון שונה לגמרי מברצי. אז החלטנו להתפרע על צילומי אירוסין עם יארו וככה גם זכיתי לצילומי אירוסין כמו שרציתי, וגם הרווחתי שני סגנונות צילום ולא הרגשתי שפספסתי שום דבר, וגם התמונות יצאו מדהימות ממש ועכשיו יש לנו תמונות מקצועיות ביחד שלא מהחתונה. קצת התפרעות, אבל שווה את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יארו פשוט מקסימה. רגועה ואנרגטית במקביל. ברור שהיא נהנית מכל רגע וממש חשוב לה שהתמונות יעמדו בסטנדרטים הגבוהים שהיא מציבה לעצמה. יום לפני הצילומים היא התקשרה ואמרה לנו שלדעתה מזג האויר יהיה אביך, ושאם נוכל עדיף שנזיז את הצילומים ליום אחר כדי שלא נסתכן בתמונות מבאסות. אז קבענו מחדש ליום שבת אביבי בסוף מרץ ויצאנו למיני טיול-שנתי במרכז הארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
יארו אוהבת לצלם בטבע, ורוב התמונות מצולמות כשהמצלמה בין הפרחים והעלים. היא משקיעה בכל תמונה - לא רק בקומפוזיציה והזוית והאור, אלא גם באיך ש*אנחנו* נראים. את זה ממש ממש אהבתי, וזה נורא חשוב בעיניי ולא מובן מאליו. כשמצלמים אותנו, יש לחיוך שלנו נטיה להיעשות מזויף ופלסטיקי. אז יארו מחלקת הוראות: תסתכלו למטה, תשחררו את הפה, עוד קצת, עכשיו למעלה - קליק. או שהיא סתם הצחיקה אותנו עד שצחקנו וגרמה לנו להרגיש נינוחים וקלילים (ואז - "כן, זה מה שחיפשתי!").


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

עוד קצת צילומי אירוסין


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

ועוד כמה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

ועוד כמה 




עכשיו עם התמונה


----------



## דאלי18 (11/7/13)

פשוט אין על יארו!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

יצאו לכם תמונות יפיפיות! 
אני ממש אוהבת את הסגנון של יארו. 
מקסים וטבעי


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

היא נהדרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ותודה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שנינו:
את הטבעות רכשנו אצל נטע וולפה. שמענו עליה גם כאן בפורום, וגם מליאת המאפרת.

הסטודיו של נטע ממוקם ברחוב קטן ושכוח אל בתל אביב. לאנשים מחוסרי ווייז כמונו (הסמארטפונים שלנו לא עובדים בארץ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) צפוי מסע הרפתקאות שסביר להניח שיכלול מינימום של שתי עבירות תנועה (לגמרי בלי להתכוון!). חניה ברחוב של הסטודיו היא מיתוס, אבל יש חניה ברחובות הסמוכים (5.30 בפנגו בחסות הפילנטרופ רון חולדאי, או 100 שקלים חדשים אם בא לכם לאמץ פקח).

נטע הייתה קשובה ונחמדה. היא ישבה איתנו (ורק איתנו) והראתה לנו את *כל* הטבעות שלה, היא ממש ניסתה לעזור לנו למצוא טבעות שיתאימו לנו ולא ניסתה לדחוף טבעת מסוימת או לחפף ולסיים את הפגישה איתנו. מצאנו טבעות שאהבנו, המחיר התאים לנו, וסגרנו את העניין.

הטבעות היו אמורות להיות מוכנות תוך 7-10 ימי עסקים, ומכיוון שהתעתדנו להיות כבר בחזרה בארה"ב, משימת איסוף הטבעות הוטלה על אמא של פוטר.
טיפ: אם מסיבה כלשהי אתם לא הולכים לאסוף את הטבעות או לא תוכלו לראות אותם כמעט עד למועד החתונה, תוודאו שאתם מצלמים את הטבעות בצורה ברורה ונותנים את התמונה למי שאוסף אותן. אמא של פוטר אספה את הטבעות, שילמה לנטע, נסעה חזרה הביתה, הסתכלה על הטבעות, הסתכלה על התמונה שנתנו לה, והבינה שזה לא העיצוב הנכון. היא התקשרה לנטע עוד באותו הרגע, נטע בדקה את ההזמנה והבינה שהכינה טבעת לא נכונה. היא הכינה טבעת חדשה ושלחה אותה הביתה עם שליח, שגם אסף הטבעת השניה.

כשהגענו לארץ שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה מדדנו את הטבעות לוודא שהמידה אכן בסדר ושאין שום בעיה נראית לעין שצריך לטפל בה לפני שמנסים להחליף טבעות ומגלים שמשהו לא כשורה. הטבעת של פוטר הייתה קצת קטנה, אז הרמנו טלפון לנטע, קפצנו, היא הגדילה, והכל בא על מקומו בשלום.

על אף הפאשלות (שׁיכולות לקרות לכל אחד), אנחנו ממליצים על נטע. במיוחד לאור העובדה שגם כאשר דברים לא היו בסדר היה עם מי לדבר ונטע דאגה שהכל יסודר ויתוקן ללא תוספת תשלום או תחושה של אי נעימות.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

עוד תמונה מגניבה של הטבעות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

תמונה אחרונה של הטבעות 
על המאק המגניב שלי!


----------



## Bing1000 (11/7/13)

רעיון אדיר! 
ובכלל.. קרדיטים שווים! מחכה להמשך


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רעיון של הצלם, כמובן. אבל אני לוקחת קרדיט על הדקאל על הלאפטופ


----------



## Chloe1988 (13/7/13)

יש לך אולי תמונה של הטבעת על האצבע?  
טבעת מקסימה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

הממ 
בתמונות של החלפת הטבעות אפשר לראות אותה על האצבע המורה, אבל אין תמונה מקרוב שלה על הקמיצה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סתיו:
חרשתי על הפורום וליקטתי שמות של מאפרות מומלצות, ואז אחותי המופלאה התקשרה בשבילי לברר מחירים ושאר פרטים. בחרתי בליאת מאמן, שהכי אהבתי את האיפור שלה מהתמונות באתר. אחרי איפור הניסיון לא היה בכלל ספק שמצאתי את מבוקשי. היא אלופה בקטע אחר, והייתי שקטה מהאיפור כמו שלא הייתי שקטה כמעט משום דבר אחר (והשקט הנפשי שלי לא בא בקלות, כן?). בסוף הניסיון היא איפרה לי את שתי העיניים אותו הדבר ומשם הלכתי למדוד שמלות כלה. הרגשתי כל כך יפה כל היום, והיא כל כך הדגישה את העיניים שלי ששני אנשים שונים שאלו אותי אם אני מרכיבה עדשות מגע צבעוניות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל כך התלהבתי מהחוויה שבאתי הביתה ופרסמתי הודעת פרגון בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הסגנון של ליאת איפור טבעי ועדין, שמשדרג בלי לצעוק "שלום! אני איפור!". ככה, בשקט בשקט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום החתונה היא הגיעה בזמן והיתה מקסימה ומקצועית בדיוק כמו שזכרתי. יש לה גם נוכחות מרגיעה כזו, שפשוט נעים להיות איתה. והאיפור כל כך יפה! פשוט אין לי מספיק סופרלטיבים כדי להסביר כמה היא מוכשרת.
היא איפרה גם את המלווה שלי ועשתה עבודה נפלאה לא פחות.

לגמרי עשה לי חשק ללמוד איפור. או לזכות בלוטו כדי שאוכל לשכן את ליאת אצלי בבית לכל צרכי האיפור היומיומיים שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

איפור 2


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

ועוד כמה משלב ההתייפיפות


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

טוב, אמרתי שאני אחכה לסוף אבל.. 
אני לא מצליחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הסשן תמונות הזה משלבי האיפור - איזה יופי !!! 
קודם כל את פוטוגנית בטירוף, דבר שני הצלם תפס פה כמה תמונות פשוט מקסימות! 

ואוי כמה שאני מבינה אותך, הדבר הראשון שאמרתי לזוג שעשו לי איפור ושיער זה בדיוק את אותו משפט!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

נכון, הצלם מוכשר בטירוף 
כשאני מסתכלת על תמונות קרדיטים, אני הכי אוהבת את התמונות של האיפור.
את מתכוונת למשפט לגבי לשכן אותם אצלך? כן, אני מתחילה להבין את שרה וביבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (סתם, לא, אני בכלל לא).


לא יודעת בקשר לפוטוגנית, ביום-יום אני שונאת 90% מהתמונות שלי. זה המאפרת והצלם המוכשרים


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

מצטערת, אני לא נופלת בפח הזה  
אין לי ספק שזה לא רק המאפרת והצלם... 
בעיקר כשבתחילת הקרדיטים יש תמונה "רגילה"


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

טוב, טוב 
נסכים שלא להסכים בנושא


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

שיער 
סתיו:
שוב, חרשתי על הפורום ואספתי שמות של מעצבי שיער שאהבתי, ואז אחותי התקשרה לכולם לברר מחירים. ליאת ואיתמר מסיקה עובדים יחד, אבל בחרתי בהם בנפרד, כי הכי התחברתי לסגנון שלהם.
איתמר היה בסדר גמור - הייתי מרוצה מהתסרוקת והיא החזיקה מעמד די בכבוד על הגג הפתוח ליד הים שבו התקיימה החופה, וגם לאורך הריקודים הסוערים. עם איתמר פחות היה קליק מאשר עם ליאת ברמה האישית, היה לי פחות נחמד איתו, וגם הרגשתי שהייתי צריכה קצת לנדנד לו כדי שהתסרוקת תהיה פיקס.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

הפסקת אוכל, אמשיך אח"כ 
יותר מעייף משציפיתי!


----------



## פרילי 86 (11/7/13)

תחזרי... 
קרדיטים ממש מקסימים בינתיים, לא יודעת בדיוק למה, אבל אני נהנית מכל רגע.


----------



## yael rosen (11/7/13)

זה יפה ככה?!?! 
להשאיר אותי רק עם המבחנים והעבודות
כמהה לעוד תמונות
בוכה לתוך הלילה  












תחזרי תכף ומיד ובדיעבד!!
הקרדיטים מקסימים - יותר משדמיינתי


----------



## haych (11/7/13)

נוווווווו 
השארת אותי במתח - ועוד לפני ברצי!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

שבתי + הבהרה 
איזה כיף לקבל מכן תגובות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אמשיך עוד קצת ואז באמת חייבים ללמוד קצת היום.

וההבהרה: כתבתי שאחותי התקשרה בשבילי לכל מיני ספקים, ועלה בדעתי שזה נשמע קצת תמוה. זה בגלל שאת רוב החתונה תכננו מארה"ב, אז אחותי המופלאה עזרה לנו עם כל הטלפונים וההתרוצצויות בארץ. בלעדיה זה היה הרבה יותר קשה והרבה פחות כיף


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

מסרקיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתיו:
את המסרקיה בחרתי אחרי שיטוטים ארוכים באטסי, ואני מאוהבת בה לחלוטין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אם מסרקיות לא היו סיפור כזה יקר, הייתי לגמרי מזמינה לעצמי עוד שתיים-שלוש או עשרים בצבעים שונים. היא נשלחה מסינגפור ולקח לה די הרבה זמן להגיע. בדיוק כשהתחלתי להלחץ וביקשתי מהמוכרת את הtracking number - היא הגיעה אליי. עטופה בקופסא ורודה חמודה, ונראית עדינה ומתוקה פנים מול פנים בדיוק כמו באתר


----------



## לה קרמריה (11/7/13)

ממש יפה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

שמלה לה לה 
רציתי שמלה בסגנון וינטאג', נשפכת, רכה, ונוחה.
בהתחלה תכננתי לקנות את השמלה בארה"ב, כי אני כבר כאן וגם כי הבנתי שיותר זול כאן (אפילו התייעצתי בפורום בנושא). די מהר התברר שהסגנון האמריקאי הוא לא מה שאני מחפשת, אז ההחלטה שונתה מארה"ב לישראל (אם מישהי מתלבטת בעניין ותוהה מה ההבדל בין הסגנון הישראלי לאמריקאי, אשמח לפרט - התחלתי לכתוב על זה ואז החלטתי שהמסע שלי למצוא שמלה בארה"ב בטח לא מעניין אף אחת).

בקיצור, החלטתי לקנות בארץ. היה לי חלון מאוד קצר להסגר על שמלה: הייתי בביקור של שבועיים בארץ שבמהלכו הייתי צריכה לבחור שמלה ולעשות שתי מדידות, כי הביקור הבא היה כבר שבועיים לפני החתונה.
בהיותי פרפקציוניסטית שצריכה להשות את כל האופציות כדי להגיע להחלטה מושכלת, זה היה מאתגר. פקדתי שבע חנויות ביומיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ראיתי כמה שמלות שאהבתי ושסימנתי בתור אופציה. ואז, בפגישה הרביעית ביום השני, הגעתי לסיגנוריה וראיתי את השמלה המושלמת שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. משם היו מעט מאוד התלבטויות. התלבטתי לדקה וחצי בינה לבין שמלה שאהבתי אצל ארז עובדיה, אבל זו מסיגנוריה פשוט שבתה את לבי . זה היה מושלם מכל בחינה: גם שמלה שהייתי מאוהבת בה, גם מחמיאה, גם נוחה, גם תחרה וכתפיות מתרחבות כמו שאני אוהבת, גם אבזם וינטאג'י משגע, גם בדים איכותיים, תופרת שהיא גם מקצועית בטירוף וגם מקסימה בטירוף, גם לא היתה להן בעיה עם לוח הזמנים שלי, וגם מחיר סביר! מה עוד אפשר לבקש? באמת, אני פשוט מרגישה שהתמזל מזלי עם סיגנוריה, ואין לי מספיק מילים טובות להגיד על אילנה וילנה הנפלאות שמנהלות יחד את המקום. כל פעם שיצאתי ממדידה היה לי חיוך מטופש מרוח על הפנים מלווה בדחף עז לתת להן חיבוק. ובפגישה האחרונה זה באמת מה שעשיתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הן פשוט כל כך נחמדות ומקצועיות, שמות לב לפרטים ולא מפסיקות עד שהכל הכי טוב שיכול להיות.
המחיר כלל השכרה של של והינומה. ההינומה היתה מקסימה ואת השל לא הצטרכתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הגעתי לארץ שוב שבועיים לפני החתונה, ונדמה לי שבזמן הזה היו עוד שלוש מדידות, כולל מדידת ליתר-ביטחון, שבסופה לקחתי את השמלה. כיוון שירדתי במשקל בתקופה שבין הביקורים (לחלוטין לא בכוונה) השמלה היתה טיפונת גדולה ושקלתי להצר אותה, אבל ירדתי מזה וזה באמת היה מאה אחוז. היה לי נוח איתה כל היום ולאורך כל הריקודים, עד הרגע בו פשטתי אותה וקרסתי על המיטה.

קיבלתי עליה ים של מחמאות, כולל מאנשים שאני יודעת שלא אומרים סתם הצלם היה משוכנע שקניתי אותה בחו"ל, ואפילו קיבלתי טלפונים אחרי החתונה לקבל את שם החנות. אבל הכי כיף היה לשמוע שהיא בדיוק אני, כי ככה אני הרגשתי.

בסיום ההשתוללויות עם רחבת הריקודים היא היתה די מלוכלכת בקצוות, ובעיקר התהדרה בכמה כתמי ואן גוך דאבל אספרסו בולטים ששפכתי על עצמי בכישרון כל פעם שהורדנו שוט. ביררתי לגבי ניקוי יבש וקיבלתי הצעות מחיר די גבוהות וסירוב מפורש להתחייב שהשמלה תשרוד את הניקוי בשלום. ואז נפל האסימון - לעשות את זה דרך אילנה וילנה! יש להן מישהי קבועה שיודעת לעבוד עם שמלות כלה, המחיר היה משמעותית יותר זול וכלל גם גיהוץ, והשמלה חזרה אליי כמו חדשה. התופרת אפילו הסכימה לרסס לי את השמלה באותו הספריי שמונע מהבד להדבק לעצמו, אז אם יתחשק לי ללבוש אותה שוב (נגיד, סתם להסתובב בבית או לראות טלויזיה) - אני יכולה

אה, וכשהבאתי את השמלה המלוכלכת, אילנה וילנה בחנו את הכתמים בחשדנות: "מה זה?" "זה ואן גוך אספרסו. וודקה בטעמים". "וודקה?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם זה היה וודקה זה היה בסדר, לא היו כתמים. למה בטעמים?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עכשיו השמלה תלויה בבית של אמא שלי בארץ ואני מאוד מתגעגעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL;DR
ממליצה עד השמיים על סיגנוריה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

פרטים


----------



## MineSweeper (11/7/13)

מדהימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם את וגם השמלה, וואו!
אכפת לך לשתף במחיר...?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

שולחת


----------



## MineSweeper (11/7/13)

אני אשמח


----------



## afrikana (11/7/13)

באמת שזאת הייתה שמלה מהממת 
היא פשוט הייתה ממש סתיו, כמו שהיא אמרה. עדינה, אלגנטית...

אני גם ממליצה על סיגנוריה בעקבות השמלה של סתיו, חוץ מהיותה יפה היא גם הייתה תפורה באיכות מאוד גבוהה (זה משהו שחשוב לי כי אני מבינה בו, ויצא לי לראות הרבה שמלות מאוד יפות אבל באיכות תפירה לא מושלמת).


----------



## Bobbachka (11/7/13)

יש לנו טעם זהה (ומשובח) 
גם ליאת, גם איתמר וגם סיגנוריה!!!!

ו....את פשוט יפיפיה!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ולא יכולה להתווכח לגבי הטעם


----------



## ל י א ו ל (11/7/13)

הי! אני אשמח לפירוט 
ממש מעניין אותי מה ההבדלים בין הסגנונות, ובכלל אם תספרי קצת על החיפושים.
אגב, תמיד חשבתי שבארהב זה דווקא יותר יקר. קטע.


----------



## yaeli008 (11/7/13)

גם אני אשמח


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

שולחת לשתיכן


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

קולב לשמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(לא יודעת למה בננה, אין אייקון של קולב)

שנינו:
הרעיון של קולב עם כיתוב חתונתי נשמע לנו מגניב, אז החלטנו ללכת על זה. באטסי יש די הרבה אנשים שעושים כאלה, כל אחד בסגנון טיפונת שונה. מצאנו אחד שאהבנו עם כיתוב במתכת, חריטה של התאריך על העץ, ופפיון עם כיתוב. כמובן שבוחרים מה יהיה כתוב בחלק המתכתי, מה התאריך לחריטה, ואפילו מה יהיה מוטבע על הפפיון.

שעשע אותנו: זה מגיע בקופסת פיצה.

הבסט מן סיכם: "פעם ראשונה בחיים שלי שהתלהבתי מקולב".


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

הקולב והשמלה על רקע עירוני


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)




----------



## oaa1 (11/7/13)

קולב 
אפשר קישור להזמנות של הקולב?ולדעת עלויות...
תודה


----------



## the saiyan prince (11/7/13)

מידע על הקולב 
בetsy יש מלא חנויות שמוכרות קולבים מעוצבים. צריך רק לחפש wedding dress hangers
המחירים בין 6 ל30 דולר, ומשתנים בהתאם לעיצוב,צבע וכו'.

אין לי מידע על משלוח לארץ כי הזמנו לבוסטון והמשלוח היה בסביבות ה4 דולר. למשלוח איטי ועשר למהיר

מקווה שזה עוזר.

מצרף לינק http://www.etsy.com/browse/weddings/bridal-accessories/wedding-dress-hangers

סורי שאני לא מקשר אותו, תפוז לא בא לסמארטפון שלי בטוב


----------



## liza1988 (11/7/13)

אוי זה פשוט אדיר!


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

אין על הקולבים האלו! כמה פשוט - ככה יפה! 
בואי נפתח חברה לדבר הזה, איך עוד אין את זה בארץ?
עוד לפני שסגרתי שמלה כבר הזמנתי את קולב כזה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

בואי! 
זה יהיה שוס. וזה גם לא נראה כזה מסובך להכין לבד.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

תכשיטים 
עגילים: בהתחלה התכוונתי לשאול מאמא שלי עגילי פנינה בצורת טיפה שאמא שלה נתנה לה. אבל הם נראו גדולים מדי עליי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז במקום זה השאלתי ממנה עגילי פנינה עגולים עם סוגר מזהב צהוב שהיו מתנה מאחותי.

שרשרת: גם את השרשרת שאלתי מאמא. מה לעשות, לאמא יש תכשיטים יפים ולי אין תכשיטים כמעט בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היא עשויה משתי שורות של פנינים. קיצרנו אותה קצת כדי שתתאים לי ובאותה הזדמנות גם ניקו לנו את הפנינים.

צמיד: הצמיד היה התכשיט היחיד שקניתי, כי לאמא לא היה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הוא נרכש בחנות Pnima בבורסה, שם גם קיצרו וניקו את השרשרת. שתי שורות של פנינים וסוגר מזהב צהוב.

סאגת החורים באוזניים:
למי שזוכרת, עשיתי חורים באוזניים ביום שנחתתי בארץ, עשרה ימים לפני החתונה. התייעצתי עם בעל החנות אם זה מספיק זמן מראש, והוא אמר שבעיקרון כדאי להיות עם העגילים הרופאיים חודש לפני שמחליפים, אבל שאני אבוא אליו יום לפני החתונה והוא יענוד לי את העגילים החדשים כדי שלא אפצע את עצמי. רק מה, יום לפני החתונה עופפתי ושכחתי לחלוטין שהייתי אמורה ללכת לשם. בבוקר החתונה הגענו לשם בשניה שהחנות נפתחה, רק שהיא לא היתה פתוחה. חיכינו וחיכינו והוא לא בא. היתה מעט היסטריה. בסוף הלכנו לארוחת בוקר וחזרנו אחרי - הוא היה שם, ענד לי את העגילים בשניה, ונשמתי לרווחה. בחתונה כולם מעכו לי את האוזניים בחיבוקים והרגשתי את זה יום למחרת, אבל זה עבר והכל היה בסדר. אחרי כמה ימים של שינה לא נוחה עם העגילים הגדולים חזרתי אליו והוא החליף לי לעגילים הרפואיים ואני איתם עד עכשיו.


----------



## תותית1212 (11/7/13)

תכשיטים של אמא זה הכי כיף! 
ואם אפשר, בכל סופשבוע לעשות החלפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים מקסימים, קוראת בשקיקה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

לגמרי! 
לא שיש לי לאן לענוד את התכשיטים האלה חוץ מלחתונה שלי וכשהמלכה תבוא לבקר.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לי נעליים שאני מאוד אוהבת בצבע בז'-קרם שקניתי לפני שלוש שנים בערך ללא שום קשר לחתונה, והתכוונתי לנעול אותן. השארתי אותן בארץ בארון כדי שלא יקרה להן כלום איתי בארה"ב, ואיכשהו הן הצליחו לקבל שם (בארון!) דפיקה קטנה בעקב. גיליתי את זה כשהגעתי לארץ שבועיים לפני החתונה. זה לא היה היסטרי, הייתי יכולה לנעול אותן בשקט ואני בטוחה שאף אחד לא היה שם לב, אבל חיפשתי עוד זוג ליתר בטחון. הייתי בכל מיני חנויות נעליים רגילות וכאלה שמיועדות לנעלי כלה ולא מצאתי שום דבר שאהבתי. זכרתי שלרוני קנטור יש נעליים מאוד יפות, אבל שמעתי שהאיכות לוקה בחסר. כיוון שכבר ניסיתי את כל שאר האופציות, קפצתי לשם עם אמא שלי, והופ - מצאתי נעליים ורדרדות, מתוקות, עם עקב בינוני. ואותן נעלתי לחתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה לי איתן מאוד, מאוד נוח - נשארתי איתן שעות לתוך הריקודים עד שהחלטתי להחליף לכפכפים (וגם אז הרגשתי שאני יכולה להשאר איתן, פשוט פחדתי שיכאבו לי הרגליים יום למחרת). מצד שני, אני חושבת שחלק גדול מהנוחות נבע מהאנדרנלין. גם נפלתי באיזשהו שלב בריקודים ולא הרגשתי את זה בכלל עד יום למחרת.
מאז החתונה נעלתי אותן פעם-פעמיים ואני שמחה לבשר שבינתיים הן מחזיקות בכבוד. נראה מה יהיה בהמשך.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

נעליים מהצד 
כאן רואים גם את של פוטר.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

תמונה מההכנות שאני אוהבת 
ידעתי שהוא שם ולא יכולתי לראות אותו, זה היה כזה טיזר


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

בגדי חתן: חליפה, עניבה וכו' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פוטר:
*חליפה:*
בתחילת הקשר תמיד איימתי על סתיו שאם נתחתן - אני לא לובש חליפה, ואם תיהיה עניבה אז רק של איזו דמות מצוירת. מאז עברו המון מים מזוהמים בירקון, הטעם שלי השתנה, והבנתי לבד שכשלובשים חליפה נראים במינימום כמו מרגל בריטי.

במקור התכנון היה לקנות את החליפה בארה"ב. בעבר כשחיפשתי חליפה בארץ המבחר היה מצומצם והכל היה גדול עלי ונראה כאילו ילד בתיכון מנסה להרגיש מבוגר וללבוש חליפה, ובארה"ב (ששם כל ילד בן 16 לובש חליפה לprom) ידעתי שיהיה לי סיכוי גדול יותר למצוא משהו במידה שלי. כשהיינו בארץ בפסח החלטתי לנסות את מזלי בזארה ולהפתעתי נתקלתי במספר חליפות שהוגדרו כ slim fit. מדדתי כמה מהן ובסוף נבחרה אחת שהתאימה לי לחלוטין וישבה בול. (הערת סתיו: חתיך שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*נעליים וחגורה*
פוטר:
הנעלים נקנו בoriginals של ecco. החגורה נקנתה בארה"ב בחנות של Hugo Boss.

*חולצה ועניבה*
פוטר:
המסע אחר החולצה היה מפרך. רציתי חולצה שמתאימה לחפתים (פרטים בהמשך). מכיוון שקניתי חליפה בזארה קיוותי שגם את נושא החולצה אוכל לסגור בארץ כי ממש לא רציתי להתחיל לחפש חולצה בבוסטון באמצע הסמסטר כחודש לפני מבחני הסיום. לצערי בכל מקום בארץ כששאלתי אם יש חולצה כזו נתקלתי בתשובה "מה זה חפתים?" או "למה אתה צריך את זה? כפתורים זה יפה!"
בסופו של דבר החיפוש עבר לארה"ב. בדקתי מספר חנויות עד שהגעתי לרשת הבריטית Thomas Pink. למי שלא דרך בחנות של Thomas Pink מימיו, מדובר בחוויה מעניינת. כבר בכניסה לחנות יש תחושה באוויר שמלכת אנגליה עומדת להגיע עם תה וכריכוני מלפפונים קטנים, הכל כל כך שקט והמוכרים כל כך מדוגמים. מוצמדת לך מוכרת אישית שתעשה הכל פרט ללהלביש אותך בתא ההלבשה. ואם כבר דיברנו על תא ההלבשה - הגודל לא היה מבייש חדרון במעונות שלי. בקיצור ,להרגיש fancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הגעתי לחנות עם החליפה, מדדתי את החולצה, וראיתי כי טוב. אפילו מצאתי שם עניבה. רק שכחתי לבקש מהם דבר אחד - שילמדו אותי לקשור עניבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום החתונה ניסיתי מספר סירטוני youtube, אך הנכות המוטורית שלי נגמרה בעניבה קשורה למחצה. לבסוף, בדרכי לסתיו עצרתי בקניון, נכנסתי לcelio ואמרתי למוכר:
אני: "אתה יודע לקשור עניבה?".
המוכר (משועמם בטירוף ומדבר בסלולרי עם ידידה שלו): "חכי שניה. כן, למה?"
אני: " יופי. אני מתחתן היום ולא מצליח לקשור. תקשור לי." (מרגיש כמו ילד בן 5 שלא יודע לקשור שרוכים בנעלים)
המוכר: "מאמי, אני כבר חוזר אליך, יש פה חתן שצריך עזרה."
אני: " תודה."
המוכר : "בבקשה אבל למה עניבה עבה, יש לי פה עניבות דקות רוצה שאני אתאים לך אחת אחרת לחילפה"
אני : "אני אאחר לכלה אם אחפש עכשיו עניבה אחרת."
המוכר: "אה, טוב, אז לא משנה". מביא לי את העניבה ומוסר לי מזל טוב.

תירוצי ה"אני מתחתן היום" ו "הכלה ביקשה" הם כמו קלף יציאה מהכלא במונופול. הם יעבדו בכל מצב ביום חתונתכם, אז זכרו להשתמש בהם בתבונה.


----------



## MineSweeper (11/7/13)

הקטע עם העניבה - אדיר!


----------



## Norma Desmond (11/7/13)

גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאפו לפוטר על הרעיון הגאוני, לגשת לחנות בגדים כדי לבקש שיקשרו לו את העניבה!
אצלנו סרטוני הyoutube עבדו בסופו של דבר, אבל זה דרש אימונים


----------



## the saiyan prince (11/7/13)

רגעים כאלו דורשים תושיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שאמרנו אם מישהו יעשה בשבילכם משהו זה בטח יהיה ביום החתונה


----------



## DDN (13/7/13)

אני לא ויתרתי על עניבה מצויירת 
למעשה כל החליפה שלי הייתה אמורה להתאים עצמה לעניבה (עניבת גארפילד)

אבל סיפור חמוד!


----------



## the saiyan prince (13/7/13)

יש לי את העניבת גארפילד שלך 
בדיוק את אותה עניבה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

חפתים 
חפתים של stormtroopers שקניתי לפוטר במתנה ליום הולדת. גם מגונדר וגם גיקי - הכי פוטר! תאכלס, נראה לי שזה היה פריט הלבוש שהכי התלהבו ממנו בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מה שכן, כפי שמפורט בהודעה הקודמת - זה היה כאב ראש למצוא חולצה שמתאימה לחפתים.

החפתים נרכשו בcufflinks.com.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (11/7/13)

אתם גדולים! 
הלכתי לחפש כאלו של הד"ר... יש עוד חתונה אזרחית לפנינו.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

ונמשיך מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העבודה קוראת לי, ובכל מקרה כולן בטח הולכות לישון.


----------



## simplicity83 (11/7/13)

פסט פסט... 
מחר הגיע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









אנחנו רוצות עוד תמונות! 
אתמול למדתי למבחן ועכשיו סיימתי לעבור על הכל ברצינות הראוייה. 
אז - 
עוד!!!!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

יום מטורף 
היו לי איזה חמש דקות על המחשב ועכשיו כבר לילה בארץ. הפרשי שעות זה לא נוח.
מתעדכנת קצת בפורום ואז אשאיר כמה הודעות ליליות, שיהיה מה לקרוא עם הקפה של הבוקר.


----------



## the saiyan prince (12/7/13)

פסט.... 
ככה לקרוא הכל בעיון ולא להגיב?  חתן צומי לפניך


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

אני אוהבת לקרוא את הכל לפני 
ככה אני נמסה רק בהודעה אחת  
אבל אני על זה!


----------



## afrikana (11/7/13)

יש! 
טוב אני מכירה את הסיפורים ואת התמונות...

ולכן ההנאה שלי מהקרדיטים הנוכחיים תהיה להוסיף אנקדוטות מביכות על כל דבר שתכתבי


----------



## afrikana (11/7/13)

אוף, זה היה אמור להיות למעלה 
תדמיינו את זה ממש למעלה מתחת להודעה הראשונה שלה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (11/7/13)

איזה כיף לי שאת פה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

כיפה 
פוטר:
בתאוריה בכלל לא רציתי כיפה, ולא היה צורך באחת. (הטקס לא נוהל ע"י רב אלא ע"י הדוד החילוני שלי שגם לא חבש כיפה - עוד בהמשך). אבל ברגע של הברקה נזכרתי שאחת מחברותינו (גם היא מיוצאי תפוז) היא דתל"שית ויודעת לסרוג כיפות. או במילים אחרות: כיפה סרוגה בעיצוב אישי יכול להשתלב ממש מגניב!
אצלנו בחבורה גם ככה רצה כבר שנים בדיחה שאני קיבלתי ממנה יותר כיפות ממה שהיא סרגה אי פעם לכל בחור דתי (זו הייתה הכיפה השלישית, והשתיים האחרות נסרגו בשביל מטרות שונות ומשונות שאם מישהו מעוניין נוכל לספר את הסיפור).
לקח לה בערך חודשים לסרוג את הכיפה (כי מה לעשות, צריך לעבוד גם לפעמים) ובמסיבת הרווקים-רווקות קיבלתי את הכיפה כמתנה ממנה.
הכיפה עוצבה כמו הצד האחורי של ההזמנה והמון אורחים התלהבו מהרעיון.

הערת סתיו:
א. מסתבר שכשהלכנו לחופה היו התלחששויות של שתי חברות דתל"שיות שלנו על זה שהבחור החילוני שלי לא יודע לשים כיפה כמו שצריך והיא היתה יותר מדי אחורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
ב. אחרי החופה הוא שכח להוריד את הכיפה, אז יצא שהוא נשאר איתה לאורך האוכל, הריקוד הראשון, ובערך חצי שעה לתוך ההריקודים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד תמונה של הכיפה


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)

כיפה מהממת!!!


----------



## the saiyan prince (13/7/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמרנו לחברה שהיא צריכה לפתוח עסק כיפות


----------



## haych (12/7/13)

איזה רעיון מקסים! 
וברור שרוצים לשמוע את הסיפור!


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

גדול, הייתי בטוחה שזה היה בכוונה 
הוא כל כך אהב את הכיפה, וקיבל עליה כל כך הרבה מחמאות, עד שהייתי בטוחה שהוא בכוונה נשאר איתה בריקודים כאלמנט קישוטי (מה, לבנות יש תכשיטים ומסרקיות, גם לבנים מגיע משהו...)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/7/13)

לא, הוא פשוט עופף 
באיזשהו שלב בריקודים אחותי ניגשה אליי ושאלה "מה זה, פוטר הפך לדוס?" ואז שמתי לב שהכיפה עדיין על הראש ואמרתי לה שאני אזכיר לו להוריד. שניה אח"כ הסתובבתי אליו ושכחתי מזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נראה לי שבסוף אסף הזכיר לו להוריד.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

זר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזר היה אחד הפרטים שהיו בעדיפות נמוכה, כך שהגענו אליו רק כמה ימים לפני החתונה. ראיתי באינטרנט תמונה של זר שמאוד אהבתי, כזה לא-מסודר-עכשיו-נקטף-מהשדה. הוא היה זר חורף, אז ביקשתי משהו דומה עם פרחי קיץ.
קפצנו לחנות הפרחים השכונתית, אמרנו מה אנחנו מחפשים והראנו את התמונה. המוכרת מעיפה מבט בתמונה, ומתחילה לספר לי על כל הבחורות בשכונה שהיא עשתה להן זר, ועל השושנים הלבנות והשושן הצחור, תוך כדי התעלמות מוחלטת מנענועי הראש התקיפים שלי. זה היה משעשע - אני אומרת "לא, זה לא מה שאני רוצה בכלל", והיא: "… ולהיא עשיתי גם זר לבן עם הפרחים האלה..".

בסופו של דבר היא השתכנעה, ויחד בנינו זר קיץ דומה לזר מהתמונה. היא הסתכלה על התוצר הגמור בפליאה ואמרה לעצמה "דווקא יצא יפה. אני אצלם את זה לקטלוג". ואז לי: "אני אשים לך טול לבן.." "לא, לא, אני לא רוצה טול לבן". "בלי טול?" "בלי". "טוב, אבל אני שמה לך טול". נשבעת, זה היה כמו "אז רק בפלה". בסופו של דבר כשפוטר בא לאסוף את הזר הוא היה עטוף בטול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והוא הכריח אותה להוריד אותו לפני שהוא הסכים לקחת את הזר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לצערי אין תמונה רק של הזר, אז הנה תמונה שלו איתי


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

מוכרות הפרחים האלה מקובעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם זו שאני הגעתי אליה החליטה שבחתונות קיץ ("מה קיץ? אני מתחתנת באביב!" "לא חמודה, זה קיץ") עושים רק זרי ורדים.
כשסיפרתי לה את פנטזיית ה"זר שקטפתי בשדה מתחת לבית" (חולקות פנטזיה או לוחות פינטרסט? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) היא הסתכלה עלי כאילו נפלתי מהירח.

לפחות בסוף, כשהן משתכנעות וזורמות איתנו, יוצא יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יצא לך מ-ק-ס-י-ם!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

בהחלט 
הן צריכות לגלות את פינטרסט ולהתקדם עם התקופה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

צלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אח, ברצי, ברצי.
לברצי הגענו די במקרה. גם בגזרת הצלמים היתה לנו רשימה מסודרת של מומלצים שאהבנו, אבל הוא לא הופיע בה. פנינו לטל ושחר והם היו תפוסים בתאריך שלנו אבל הפנו אותנו לברצי. הלכנו לאתר שלו, ו-וואו. כל תמונה וואו. יש לו עין לקומפוזיציה שזה .. וואו. אני אפסיק עכשיו עם הוואו, מבטיחה. בקיצור, התרשמנו. קיבלנו הצעת מחיר, עשינו שיחת וידאו קצרה לוודא שיש כימיה, וסגרנו.

פגשנו אותו לראשונה ביום החתונה, והבחור פשוט מכור לצילום. זה מעבר ל"אוהב את העבודה שלו," הוא מכור. הוא לא מסוגל להפסיק להקליק לרגע, זה משהו מטורף. שלחתי לו לפני החתונה רשימה של לוקיישנים. הוא אמר לי שבסדר, אבל שמישהו יצטרך לעצור אותו כדי להמשיך ללוקיישן הבא. הוא לא צחק, זה היה ממש לא קל! כל רגע "טוב, רק עוד תמונה כאן." והוא משקר! כמו מאמן כושר שמבטיח רק עוד כפיפת בטן אחת - "עוד תמונה אחת" זה אף פעם לא "עוד תמונה אחת."
אין, היה מצחיק איתו.
הוא הגיע עם עוד צלם שאני לא זוכרת את שמו אבל הוא גם היה מעולה.

התמונות יצאו נהדרות מעבר לכל מה שיכולנו לצפות לו (החזקתי את עצמי לא להגיד שיצא וואו). ממליצים עליו מאוד מאוד.

אגב, הכנתי רשימה של דברים שהיה חשוב לי שהוא יצלם (כפי שהומלץ כאן בפורום) וזה היה רעיון מעולה כי יש תמונות שאני יודעת שהוא צילם רק בגלל הרשימה הזו (למשל, את האבזם של השמלה והקישוטים של האוטו. הוא אפילו צילם את הרשימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

משמאל: ברצי בתמונה מחמיאה במיוחד.


----------



## haych (12/7/13)

הו! לזה חיכיתי! 
איזה כייף לשמוע!
הוא יהיה גם הצלם שלנו ומאוד התאכזבתי כשראיתי את התמונות שיצאו לחברה שלי (הוא היה הצלם שלה) ומאז אני קצת בחרדות כי זה הדבר שהכי חשוב לי בחתונה...
התמונות של המפגש מקסימות!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים 
אני דאגתי בעיקר מהתמונות משלב החופה והריקודים. זה דבר אחד לדעת לצלם תמונה יפה כשאפשר לביים את כולם, ודבר שונה כשצריך לצלם מהצד. אבל התמונות יצאו נהדרות, לדעתי. מצד שני, יכול להיות שאני לא אובייקטיבית ושהן נראות לי יפות כי הן קשורות בכאלה זכרונות מרגשים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

התוכלו לזהות את ברצי? 
תמונה שאחד המלווים צילם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

וידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קצת התלבטנו בנושא הוידאו. סטילס בהחלט היה חשוב לנו יותר, אבל רצינו שיהיה גם תיעוד וידאו. מצד שלישי, לא רצינו להוציא הרבה כסף על העניין. התחלנו לפנות קצת לצלמים, אבל מהר מאוד החלטנו שאת העניין הזה (בניגוד לכל שאר העניינים) לא נהפוך לפרוייקט ופשוט הלכנו על אייל, צלם הוידאו של ברצי, כי הדיל היה משתלם. עדיין לא קיבלנו את הוידאו אז אנחנו לא יכולים לחוות דעה, אבל אנחנו כן יכולים להגיד שאייל היה ממש ממש מקסים (חברה שלי מוסרת שגם חתיך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

אגב, שיא העינוי? קיבלנו מייל מברצי שהוידאו מוכן, אבל הוא בישראל ואנחנו כאן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למזלנו חברה שלי מצאה לנו מישהו שבדיוק טס ממש עוד מעט, אז אני מקווה שבקרוב הוא יהיה יגיע אלינו. עד אז - עינוי.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

המפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסדר כרונולוגי משמאל לימין

אח, היה מרגש.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד כמה מהמפגש


----------



## nigu2 (12/7/13)

את פשוט "וואו"  
אבל באמת, את נראית יפיפייה!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

יא, תודה! 
כיף לשמוע. למרות שכל הקרדיט לליאת, תאכלס


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מקדימים!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

בין השיבולים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

כאן ברצי היה על העץ


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

קלוז-אפ


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מתהלכים ברוטשילד 
סתם, יום רגיל.


----------



## דנדוש152 (12/7/13)

וואו...תמונה מדהימה!! איפה זה?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

בהבימה 
יש שם בריכה ובזמנו היה רקע של כל מיני בניינים בתל אביב.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

פוט פופ 
וגם רואים את הנעליים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/7/13)

קרדיטים מהממים 
אהבתי כל כך את הבחירות שלך ואת נראית מקסים!
וגם, הסיפור שלכם מאד מיוחד!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עם האופניים של גארי


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד אחת עם ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 המגניבות 
מסכן גארי, הוא מיהר וברצי לא נתן לו ללכת


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

במלון בנוה צדק 
תמונה שאני אוהבת במיוחד.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ידיים 
תמונות של אנשים מחזיקים ידיים תמיד עושות לי את זה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

קונטרסט


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד אחת מהמלון 
כי אני אוהבת קשתות.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

הולכים בנוה צדק


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ואחרונה חביבה מהמקדימים 
בבית אנדרומדה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

וואו!!!! 
כמה שאני אוהבת תמונות כאלה, על רקע השקיעה
אם יש משהו אחד שמבאס אותי בחתונת הצהריים שלנו, היא שבשקיעה היינו כבר בבית ולא יצא לנו לצלם תמונה כזו יפה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

זה היתרון של יפו בערב 
אותי ביאס שאין לנו תמונות של האורחים באור יום כי לא עשינו חתונת שישי


----------



## Norma Desmond (12/7/13)

איזה יופי! 
תהיתי אם מדובר במניפולציה פוטושופית או רקע כלשהו בסטודיו, אבל מגניב שזה אמיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מגניב ביותר!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מלווים ומלוות (+ תמונות בונוס מהמקדימים) 
בין האנשים הכי חשובים ביום הזה! במשך כל היום היו איתנו שני חברים: חבר טוב שלנו (בסט מן!) והחברה הכי טובה שלי (שושבינה ראשית!), שגם היתה הנהגת האחראית. שניהם מאוד מאוד התרגשו שבחרנו בהם ולקחו את התפקיד בשיא הרצינות.

אין מספיק מילים לתאר כמה הם עזרו לנו לאורך כל היום. באמת קצרה הירעה מלפרט את כל מה שהם עשו בשבילנו ואם אני אתחיל אני לא אסיים. אני כל הזמן מתפתה להתחיל לתת דוגמאות ואז עוצרת את עצמי כי זה יצא מגילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז פשוט אגיד שבלעדיהם אין מצב שהחתונה היתה הולכת כל כך חלק, בטח היינו מתים בדרך למקום, ושאנחנו אוהבים אותם כל כך ומקווים שהם יודעים את זה. הם אלה שדאגו שנטעם מהקינוחים, שנאזן את האלכוהול שאנחנו שותים במים, ושלא נדאג לשום דבר במהלך האירוע. מגיע להם הכי הרבה פרגון בעולם, הם תותחי על.


ותמונת ביטלס


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תמונת פלורנטין


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ואחרונה שאני אוהבת 
כולנו שמחים ומתרגשים ופוטר עסוק בטלפון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, כאן חברה שלי מחזיקה לי את השמלה מאחור. אחרי כמה צעדים חבר שלנו החליף אותה. הוא ממלמל לעצמו בגאווה "אני טוב בזה..". ואז החברה אומרת "רואים לה את התחתונים!" והוא עוזב את השמלה בבהלה ואומר "לא, לא טוב בזה".


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

קישוטים לאוטו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החברה הכי טובה היתה אחראית גם על הקישוטים לאוטו. אני יודעת שהיא לקחה את זה ממש ברצינות וחיפשה משהו מקורי, מגניב, ושיתאים לנו. קלעה בול, לדעתנו על צידי המכונית היה כתוב "בדרך לחתונה עוצרים ברוטשילד", והיה מקושט בלבבות עם פולי קפה (כי אני אוהבת קפה) ובתפוזים (כי הכרנו בתפוז). והחלק הכי מגניב? הכל מגנטים! אין לכלוך ודבק, אין בעיה לשים ולהוריד. ונשארה לנו מזכרת לשים על המקרר! את המגנטים הכין אחיה שעושה מגנטים בתור תחביב. אשמח לתת פרטים אם מישהי מעוניינת.

בסוף החתונה כשיצאנו לאוטו גילינו שהיא הוסיפה פחיות ריקות קשורות לאגזוז


----------



## orangeada (12/7/13)

אי אפשר להגדיל את התמונה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (או רק אצלי)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ניסיון נוסף?


----------



## orangeada (13/7/13)

תודה!!! ממש יפה!


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)

מדליק!!! 
זה לא עף בנסיעה?


----------



## the saiyan prince (13/7/13)

החזיק גם באיילון ב90 קמש 
הם גם נשארו יומים על הרכב בשמש ולא דהו.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שנינו:
היינו בארץ בדצמבר לחופשת חורף וניצלנו את ההזדמנות לבחור מקום. עוד לפני הביקור עברנו על כ-ל המקומות במרכז ב"מתחתנים" ועשינו רשימה של כל מה שבא בחשבון. אח"כ עברנו שוב על הרשימה וצמצמנו ל15 שהכי אהבנו. את הרשימה העברנו לאחות של סתיו, שהתקשרה לכולם וביררה פרטים חשובים כמו מחיר ומינימום מוזמנים, כי החתונה שלנו היתה קטנה. לפי הפרטים האלה צמצמנו עוד ל9 מקומות, וביקרנו בכולם ב5 ימים.

בית אנדרומדה היה המקום האחרון שראינו. הגענו אליו רק כדי לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, כי שמענו שיקר וכבר החלה לגמול בליבנו החלטה שאנחנו מתחנים בקומה הרביעית. כשנכנסו היינו צריכים להאבק לשמור על פני פוקר ולא לשאול מיד איפה חותמים, כי התגובה האינסטינקטיבית היתה "וואו, כן! זה בשבילנו!". המבנה יושב על גבעה ביפו, ומחולק לשלוש קומות: מרתף יין , קומה מרכזית (המחולקת לחצר פתוחה וחלק סגור, שבשניהם יש הושבה) שכוללת גם את רחבת הריקודים ושממנה משקיף נוף מדהים של הים, והגג שעליו התרחשה קבלת הפנים והחופה וממנו יש נוף באמת עוצר נשימה של הים, קו החוף המקסים של תל אביב וחלקים מיפו.
בית אנדרומדה פשוט יפהפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: על השולחנות מונחים עציצונים חמודים עם פרחי העונה (סתיו: רקפות בחורף!! למה לא התחתנו בחורף!!) ונרות; גם בפנים וגם בחוץ יש פינות עם ריהוט אלטרנטיבי אלגנטי ומגניב, וכמובן קיר מהמם של פרחים. העיצוב כלול במחיר ולא שקלנו לרגע להוסיף אליו כלום. 

עוד מצא חן בעינינו: לא מכניסים זוגות להסתובב באירוע של זוג אחר. בתור זוג פוטנציאלי זה אולי קצת מתסכל, אבל בתור זוג שמתחתן זה נראה לנו מבורך שלא מתפשרים על הפרטיות של הלקוח שכבר שילם כדי למכור ללקוח פונטציאלי.

לאחר שהתרשמנו והתאהבנו, קיבלנו את הצעת המחיר (והופתענו לגלות שלא יותר יקר מהקומה הרביעית, וזה היה לפני התמקחות), ויצאנו שמחים מאושרים מהפגישה. ביקרנו שוב עם ההורים והחלטנו שזהו, כאן מתחתנים.

איש הקשר שלנו היה הראל. אם נתחיל עם התשבוחות לא נסיים את הקרדיטים, אז נגביל את עצמנו לכמה משפטים: הראל הוא אחד מהבעלים של המקום, וברור מכל אינטרקציה אתו שבית אנדרומדה הוא לא רק עסק עבורו. כשהוא סיפר לנו איך הם עיצבו את קיר הפרחים, העיניים שלו פשוט נצצו (וזה היה אחרי שסגרנו). אפשר לראות שהוא אוהב את המקום, אוהב את העבודה שלו, ושהוא שם בשביל לעשות הכל בצורה הפרפקציוניסטית ביותר ולא רק בשביל לסגור עסקה ולעבור לזוג הבא. הוא הגון, רגוע, והרגשנו שאנחנו יכולים לסמוך עליו - הוא היה שם איתנו לאורך כל הדרך, נשאר זמין באותה המידה כמו שהיה בפגישה הראשונה, תמיד חזר אלינו במהירות, ועמד בכל ההבטחות. המחיר לא היה זול, אבל לגמרי לגמרי שווה את זה - לא היו שום הפתעות, שום תוספות מחיר על שטויות או התקטננויות, והרגשנו שהוא תמיד היה לארג' איתנו. פשוט היינו שקטים לאורך כל התכנונים והחתונה שבחרנו במקום הנכון ושאנחנו לא צריכים לדאוג לכלום.

ביום החתונה הכל תקתק כמו מבצע צבאי (כשעמדנו לצאת לחופה, הראל עומד לידינו ומדבר ברצינות לתוך האוזניה שלו: "10 שניות לכניסה..") וככל הידוע לנו, לא היו שום פאשלות.

קבלת הפנים היתה על הגג בדיוק בזמן השקיעה והנוף היה אפילו יפה יותר ממה שזכרנו. קיבלנו המון, המון מחמאות על המקום. אחרי החופה אחד האורחים המבוגרים אמר לנו שמכל החתונות שהוא היה בהן, זו היתה החתונה הכי יפה במקום הכי יפה (למעשה הוא אמר את זה לאבא שלי (סתיו), ואז אבא שלי קרא לנו והכריח אותו להגיד את זה גם לנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

TL;DR
בית אנדרומדה נפלא והיינו הכי הכי הכי מרוצים שאפשר.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד תמונות של המקום


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

ו... אנקדוטה על קבלת הפנים... 
כי אני ממש רוצה ואין לי לאן לשרשר את זה...
וכי הבטחתי להביך...

אז בקבלת הפנים החתן בירך את כולם ב"לא לנשק את הכלה!!!!! לא לנשק את הכלה!!!!"
זה היה בשביל לשמור על האיפור שלה, אבל הוא עבד ממש כמו שומר ראש מאיים. באמת, כל בן אדם שהתקרב לסתיו (והיו 150 כאלה) מיד עט עליו שומר הראש שלה וצעק עליו "לא לנשק את הכלה!!!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אותי ספציפית הוא בירך גם ב"זה מה שלבשת?!?!"


----------



## the saiyan prince (14/7/13)

זה היה בכוונה ה " זה מה שלבשת" 
קצת הומור פוטרי


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

חחח כן אני יודעת 
זה למשעה גרם לי להרגיש אהובה מסיבה לא ברורה כלשהי.


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

"למשעה"= למעשה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/7/13)

די 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה היה אחרי שהרבה אנשים מחצו ונישקו ועשיתי לו פרצוף מודאג. וזה החזיק בדיוק חמש דקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אה, והוא שאל את זה גם את אחותי ואת אמא שלי ואת שגב, אז את בחברה טובה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (17/7/13)

אפשר לשאול כמה לא זול?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שנינו:
כזוג שמבשל המון, אוהב אוכל טוב ואוהב להיות במטבח, עניין האוכל היה חשוב לנו מאוד. לכן די נלחצנו מהעובדה שבית אנדרומדה עושים טעימות רק אחרי שסוגרים איתם. הסתבר שלא היה מה לדאוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בית אנדרומדה אינו כשר, ומציע 3 אפשרויות: תפריט לא כשר (מי אמר סינטה עם גבינת צאן ולא רייר?), תפריט כשר ללא תעודה (מאוד דומה לתפריט הלא כשר, רק מכיל תחליפים לדברים החלבים), ומנות כשרות למהדרין שמגיעות מבית מלון (פתרון אם יש לכם אורחים שמקפידים על כשרות וחשובה להם תעודה).
מבחינתנו, תפריט לא כשר היה בונוס. כמו שנאמר:
Every time you taste something that's delicious beyond imagining and you say, 'What is in this?' The answer is always going to be 'butter'

מכיוון שאנחנו מכירים את האורחים שלנו ויודעים עם מי יש לנו עסק, ידענו שלרוב המוחץ לא יהיה אכפת בכלל מעניין הכשרות, שיש קבוצה קטנה של אורחים רחוקים יותר שיהיו מרוצים כל עוד יש אופציות נטולות חלב (ודאגנו שיהיו הרבה), ועוד ספורים ששומרים כשרות ממש. בסופו של דבר היו לנו 150 אורחים והיינו צריכים רק 5 מנות כשרות, מתוכן 3 לחברים אמריקאים שבאו לבקר..
בלי שהיינו צריכים לבקש, הראל דאג שגם במנות חלביות תהיה הפרדה כך שאם אורח לא מעוניין במנה מעורבת, אין שום בעיה. לדוגמא, הסינטה עם גבינת הצאן הוכנה במקום ואורחים היו יכולים לקבל את המנה ללא הגבינה, הפוקאצ'ות שנאפות בטאבון מגיעות עם תוספות לבחירה שחלקן חלביות וחלקן לא, יחד עם קינוח הקראמבל-תפוחים הוצעו שני סוגי גלידות לבחירה: וניל (חלבי) וסורבה קוקוס (פרווה), וכו'. באופן כללי, הראל צ'יפר אותנו בהמון דברים - גם בשלב המו"מ (שנעשה ע"י אחות של סתיו ובעלה, שני מתמקחים ממולחים) וגם אחרי שסגרנו ואפילו בלי שביקשנו ("מתלבטים? סבבה, אז את שניהם").

החלטנו מראש שאין מצב שאנחנו לא אוכלים בחתונה שלנו, וכך היה. אנחנו רק מצטערים שבזמן הקינוחים היינו על הרחבה ובקושי טעמנו מהקינוחים האלוהיים. מאז החתונה אנחנו מחפשים שמישהו יתחתן שם ויזמין אותנו כדי שנוכל לאכול שוב את הניוקי-מרווה, הנמסיס שוקולד, והקרמבו שוקולד לבן ואוראו. נום נום נום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אנחנו אולי קצת משוחדים, אבל אנחנו עדין מקבלים מחמאות על האוכל. אחת האורחות מבקרת אוכל ועורכת של מגזין אוכל ידוע - היא אמרה שבחתונות היא תמיד רק טועמת, אבל שבחתונה שלנו האוכל היה באמת מעולה והיא אכלה מנה שלמה וחזרה לתוספת.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

פוטר מאכיל אותי בקרמבו 
אחרי זה מרחתי לו קרמבו על כל הפרצוף, אבל בשביל זה נצטרך לחכות לוידאו.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עורך טקס 
מכיוון ששנינו חילונים אתאיסטים, היה לנו ברור שאנחנו לא רוצים רב אורתודוקסי. מצד שני, אנחנו דווקא אוהבים את המסורת ולכן רצינו שהטקס יהיה דומה לטקס היהודי, מינוס החלקים שאנחנו לא אוהבים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בהתחלה חשבתי על רב רפורמי או קונסרבטיבי ואפילו עשיתי רשימה קטנה של רבנים ורבות. ואז פוטר אמר פתאום: "מה עם דוד שלי?" וזה היה מין "דינג! איך לא חשבנו על זה קודם??".
דוד של פוטר חילוני לחלוטין אבל הוא יודע על המסורת (ועל כל דבר בעולם, בעצם) יותר מרוב האנשים, הוא חכם בטירוף, רהוט, ושנינו מאוד מאוד אוהבים אותו. כשאנחנו מבקרים בארץ, בכל יום שישי יש ארוחת שישי אצל אמא של פוטר עם הדוד והדודה והילדים, ואחריה התחרות: מי יסיים קודם את תשבץ תרתי משמע, שי או אנחנו? הוא תמיד מנצח, אבל לא חשוב.

הוא מאוד התרגש כשביקשנו ממנו. כשהגעו לארץ ישבנו יחד והוא הסביר לנו על כל חלק בטקס ויחד בנינו משהו שיתאים לנו: כמה מילים אישיות עלינו, החלפת טבעות (קידשנו אחד את השניה), כתובה אלטרנטיבית, שבירת כוס, ואף מילה על אלוהים. היה אישי ומרגש, ואנחנו הכי שמחים שהוא ערך לנו את הטקס.

הערת פוטר: דוד שלי יווני (ומאוד גאה בזה) ויודע בערך כל שפה אפשרית (הוא דובר לפחות 8 שפות, אם לא יותר), ומדי פעם הוא מתקיל אותנו ב"מה המקור של המילה הזו?". במחווה לסרט החתונה היוונית שלי סיגלנו לעצמנו תשובה אוטומטית: "יוונית". בחופה הוא שאל מה מקור המילה כלה (יוונית, כמובן) ושנינו הסתכלנו אחד על השני ואמרנו "קימונו!" בהתלהבות (מי שראה את הסרט יבין) והתחלנו לצחוק, בעוד מספר אנשים נותרו מבולבלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מתוכנן גם טקס קטן בארה"ב כדי שנחשב נשואים באופן רשמי. תאכלס, לא היה לנו אכפת בכלל שהרבנות לא תכיר בנו (אני אפילו הייתי מעדיפה את זה), אבל אנחנו צריכים להיות נשואים בשביל להקל על ענייני הויזה בארה"ב.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

כתובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הכתובה חיברנו יחד מתוך כל מיני כתובות אלטרנטיביות שמצאנו באינטרנט וטקסט שכתב לנו דוד של פוטר. היו לנו עד ועדה: השושבינה והבסט מן. דוד של פוטר גם כתב את הכתובה בכתב ידו (מוכשר!!!!) וצייר את העיטורים (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וכשראינו אותה לראשונה בבית אנדרומדה נשמטה לנו הלסת. אחרי החתונה הוא גם מסגר לנו אותה. אין, פשוט אין עליו.


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)

WOWWW איזה מוכשר 
יצא מקסים!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה! ואם כבר בענייני חתונה 
כשהוא התחתן (הרבה לפני שידעתי מי זה פוטר) הוא כתב את כל ההזמנות בכתב יד - באותו הפונט של הכתובה שלנו. זה מדהים לראות אותו עושה את זה, ככה, בקשקוש של שניה. זה נראה ממש מודפס!
איש מוכשר.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

נערות פרחים 
האחיניות המושלמות שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בפעולה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

חופה + שיר כניסה 
בחרנו בחופה המסורתית שבית אנדרומדה מספק, כי אהבנו את האינטימיות ואת הרעיון שאנשים אהובים יחזיקו את החופה תחתיה נתחתן. את הכבוד קיבלו: החברה הכי טובה שלי (השושבינה), חבר טוב שלנו (שהיה גם בסטן מן והמלווה), אחותי, ואח שלי. (אני יודעת שזה נשמע כאילו השתלטתי על החופה, אבל זו לא אשמתי שפוטר ילד יחיד!).

שיר כניסה: בחרנו את At My Most Beautiful של REM, שבעיניי הוא אחד השירים הכי עוצמתיים ומרגשים אי פעם, גם מבחינת המילים וגם מבחינת הלחן.

אני אף פעם, אף פעם לא בוכה מהתרגשות. אני בוכה רק כשאני עצובה או מיואשת, או כשאנשים אחרים בוכים. בדרך לחופה היתה הפעם הראשונה שבכיתי מהתרגשות.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מכסה אותי 
ואפשר לראות את ההינומה המקסימה של סיגנוריה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תשל"כ


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

בטבעת זו.. 
מקדשים אחד את השניה. באותן במילים בדיוק.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מתחת לחופה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

שבירת כוס + שיר שבירת כוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר שבירת הכוס היה הדפוק הזה של ירמי קפלן. נשמע לא מתאים לחלוטין, אבל זה השיר שלנו ממש מתחילת הקשר וכל החברים שלנו אמרו שזו היתה בחירה גאונית שהתאימה לנו בול.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

יש, הוא הצליח!


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

וידוי מרגש- 
יום קודם אני ובן זוגי התחלנו לחפש שיר לשבירת כוס, ו"הדפוק הזה" היה אחד הרעיונות הראשונים והכי אהובים עלי, כבר רשמתי אותו בתור הבחירה הסופית...

ואז פוטר שבר את הכוס והם שמו את השיר, ואני חשבתי לעצמי "יש עוד בן אדם בעולם שחשב על זה?"
והמחשבה הבאה- "טוב, מחפשים שיר חדש, זה כבר לא מקורי..."


----------



## the saiyan prince (14/7/13)

זה עדין מקורי , ואת יכולה למחזר  
אלמוג תנצלי את זה שרוב האורחים שלך לא היו אצלנו


----------



## afrikana (14/7/13)

תודה, כבר מצאנו! 
וזה לקח לי רק 1273 שירים לשמוע ביוטיוב.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

באמת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני מופתעת שעוד מישהו חשב עליו חוץ מאיתנו!

מסכימה עם פוטר - זה עדיין ממש מקורי.
ועכשיו אני רוצה לדעת מה השיר שכן נבחר):


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

נשיקה ראשונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לראות את חבר שלנו ברקע עושה awwww. שקט, מותר לנו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ותמונת אושר 
אחת התמונות האהובות עליי, כי רואים שהייתי מאושרת. רק חבל שפוטר לא נראה יותר מרוצה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

לאכול לבד אחרי החופה 
בפגישה האחרונה עם הראל כשבוע לפני החתונה, ישבנו וסגרנו את הכל באופן סופי. לקראת סיום הפגישה הראל הציע לנו שאחרי החופה, החיבוקים והנשיקות, אולי נרצה להשאר על הגג לבד קצת ושהוא ידאג שיביאו לנו אוכל מלמטה, וככה יהיה לנו קצת זמן להרגע יחד. הוא הבטיח שאף אחד מהאורחים לא ישים לב שנעלמנו לרבע שעה, ואנחנו נקבל רגע לעצמנו.

קיבלנו את ההמלצה וזו היתה החלטה פשוט מעולה - ממליצים בחום לכל זוג. זה נתן לנו זמן לבד, רק שנינו, שניה אחרי שהתחתנו, להסתכל אחד לשני בעיניים ולהרגיש את הרגע. ואז לפתוח את חיינו המשותפים עם כוס יין, קצת אוכל טוב מול הנוף של האורות של תל אביב וטיפה רוגע לפני שיורדים למטה לריקודים ולהסתובבויות בין האורחים. חוץ מזה זה גם הקל עלינו לספוג את השוטים שהגיעו אחר כך, אז בכלל


----------



## haych (12/7/13)

אתם נראים כ"כ מאוהבים 
שעלו לי דמעות.
והמקום מהמם!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עשית לי נעים בלב 
תודה רבה רבה!


----------



## ray of light (13/7/13)

עד עכשיו החזקתי מעמד! 
אבל עכשיו כבר באמת עלו לי דמעות.. אתם ממש מרגשים : )


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את לא יודעת כמה זה מרגש לשמוע.


----------



## tooli264 (13/7/13)

המלצה מעולה! 
גם אנחנו עשינו ככה, אחת ההחלטות החכמות שלנו בחתונה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

ריקוד ראשון 
בחרנו את The Way You Look Tonight של פרנק סינטרה. הוא טיפה קצבי והתכוונו להתאמן עליו לפני החתונה אבל לא הגענו לזה. אני חששתי שלא נרגיש בנוח אז יום לפני אמרנו שאולי נוותר ושנראה איך נחליט באותו הרגע. ברגע האמת הסתכלנו על עצמנו במבט של "למה לא?," והלכנו על זה. פשוט שכחנו מכל האנשים סביבנו והתרכזנו אחד בשניה. ליתר ביטחון ביקשנו מהחברים שלנו להצטרף אלינו באמצע, ומשם התחיל החלק המסיבתי של החתונה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד כמה מהריקוד הראשון


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

דיג'אית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שנינו:
ביום שבת רגוע אחד ישבנו לשיחת וידאו ב google hangout עם שחר. אנחנו בבוסטון ואיתקה, ושחר והכלבה שלה בתל אביב. שחר הגיעה מוכנה עם שאלות תחקיר מקיפות: אופי הקהל, סגנונות אהובים יותר ופחות, איזה שיר יעשה לנו הכי שמח, איזה שיר יעשה לנו רע, וכו'. הדגשנו שאנחנו לא אוהבים מזרחית וטראנסים (וגם המשפחות שלנו לא וגם החברים שלנו לא), והיא בתגובה ענתה את תשובת מליון הדולר (שדי סגרה את עניין חיפוש הDJ): "אין שום בעיה. עשיתי הרבה חתונות בלי מזרחית." מעבר לזה, היא פשוט קלטה את הראש שלנו והיה כיף לשבת ולדבר איתה. בונוסים: יש לה ווייב של DJ-ית פמיניסטית ומבינה עניין, ויש לה לוגו מגניב. קנתה אותנו.

אחרי שסגרנו קיבלנו ממנה לינק לתיקיית drop box עם מאות שירים שממויינים לפי סגנון ושלב בחתונה (קבלת פנים, חופה, ריקודים, וכו'). קיבלנו שיעורי בית לעבור על השירים ולתת כיוון כללי של שירים שממש אהבנו ושירים שלא נרצה בשום אופן. כיאה לסטודנטים חרשנים, עברנו שיר שיר והרכבנו רשימה של כל השירים שאהבנו והיינו רוצים + כאלה שאפשר אם צריך אבל אין לנו חיבה עזה אליהם (בעיקר כל הפופ העכשיוי). בנוסף, הרכבנו רשימה די ארוכה של שירים שלא היו בתיקייה אבל שאנחנו אוהבים ורוצים שיהיו. חילקנו את הרשימה לקבלת פנים, אוכל, וריקודים, ואמרנו לשחר שאנחנו סומכים עליה לדעת מה מתאים ומה לא.

הפעם השניה שפגשנו את שחר הייתה כבר בתל אביב שבוע לפני החתונה. שחר עברה איתנו על השירים המשמעותים (חופה, שבירת כוס, ריקוד ראשון), עזרה לנו לבחור את הנקודה שממנה יתחיל שיר שבירת הכוס, נתנה טיפים כלליים לחתונה והציעה לנו לבחור שיר נוסף לסיום הערב (מומלץ מומלץ מומלץ, כי אין כמו שיר טוב ומשמעותי לסגור איתו יום מאושר מושלם). אנחנו בחרנו במספיק בן אדם של מוניקה סקס (השיר השני שלנו) וזו הייתה חוויה מדהימה לרקוד סלואו אחרון כשכל החברים הטובים עוטפים אותנו בחיבוק קבוצתי.

שחר הגיעה בזמן יחד עם הDJ העוזר שלה והייתה קשובה לבקשות שלנו ושל אנשים אחרים (כל עוד זה לא היה בסגנון שפסלנו מראש). אם התחשק לנו פתאום שיר מסוים יכולנו לגשת אליה והיא ידעה איך להזיז את האירוע כדי שהשיר ישתלב ונוכל לרקוד איתו. היא הרקידה את הקהל בטירוף בחתונה של יום שלישי עד 2 בלילה ובסוף הערב קיבלנו ממנה שני דיסקים עם מבחר שירים מהחתונה.

קיבלנו המון, המון, המון(!) מחמאות מהאורחים על המוזיקה ועל שחר, וגם האורחים הבררניים ביותר אמרו שהיה ממש מוצלח. החברים הקרובים יותר אמרו גם שהורגש שאנחנו בחרנו את המוזיקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי החתונה שמענו שזוג שמתחתן בקרוב כל כך התלהב משחר שהם קבעו את תאריך החתונה לפי הזמינות שלה.

לא היינו יכולים לבקש DJאית מוצלחת יותר.

TL;DR
שחר אריאל אלופת עולם.


----------



## josie1986 (12/7/13)

איזה כיף לכם! 
גם ברצי, וגם שחר!

אלופים!!!

הכל נראה מקסים, שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הם הכי אלופים!


----------



## haych (12/7/13)

מספיק בן אדם זה שיר מקסים! 
מיד נכנס לרשימת השירים האופציונליים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

כמה תמונות מהמסיבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לנו הכי כיף שהיה לנו בחיים. אי פעם. אף פעם לא רקדנו כל כך הרבה, בצורה משוחררת כל כך, לצלילי שיר אחרי שיר שאנחנו אוהבים, מוקפים באנשים שאנחנו אוהבים ואוהבים אותנו.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אחי עם האחיינית שלנו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

עוד כמה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תמונה מהחיבוק הקבוצתי 
בסוף, כשרק החברים הקרובים נשארו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

קשקושים לרחבה + טיפונת DIY 
הקשקושים נקנו בכפר גלעדי: שרשראות, זוהרים, משקפיים - הדברים הסטנדרטים.

בנוסף, ראינו בפורום והתלהבנו מהשפמים והשפתיים והכובעים, אז החלטנו לעשות גם. גייסנו חברים שעזרו לנו ליצור שבלונות, לניילן (במכונת ניילון של חברה), לגזור ולהדביק. כיוון שנתקלנו ברעיון המקסים הזה כמה פעמים בפורום, הופתעתי שחברים שלנו לא ראו את זה מעולם (רגע, אנשים אחרים לא גולשים בפורום חתונות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) וממש התלהבו.
התכוונו לקחת את השפמים וכו' לצילומים אבל שכחנו מהעניין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז הם יצאו לרחבה עם שאר הקשקושים.

בתמונה: פוטר וחברים שלו מדגמנים שפמים וכו'.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

והאחיינית שלי עם סלסלת הקשקושים 
(מורגש שהיה לי קשה לבחור תמונות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

גומי 
קנינו כמה קילו גומי בדרום תל אביב ובית אנדרומדה סידרו אותו בשבילנו על הבר בכלים מגניבים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אלכוהול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלכנו על הבר המלא, והוא באמת היה מלא. היה אלכוהול איכותי מהרבה סוגים, והרבה ממנו, כולל ואן גוכים, פידג', אייריש קרים - הכל. אין תלונות!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

אלכוהול


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מגנטים - דיסהמלצה 
שנינו:
האמת היא שהתכוונו לוותר על מגנטים, אבל אז ראינו בפורום שרשור בעד ונגד והתברר שרוב האנשים אוהבים את זה. אז התקשרנו לגל מגנטיקס, וזו היתה הנפילה היחידה שלנו עם מישהו ממומלצי הפורום.
גל היה זה שהגיע לחתונה. בזמן קבלת הפנים הוא היה סבבה, אבל כשהתחילו הריקודים הוא פשט נעלם. כל הזמן היינו צריכים לשלוח אנשים לחפש אותו, אז הוא היה מופיע לקצת ושוב נעלם להמון זמן (והוא הגיע עם עוד מישהו שמדפיס את המגנטים, אז לא היתה לו סיבה להיעלם להרבה זמן). ככה זה היה לכל אורך הריקודים.

אחרי החתונה דיברנו עם אשתו האמריקאית של אח שלי והיא סיפרה (בתמימות!) שהוא תפס אותה בדרך לשירותים והתחיל לדבר איתה שעה (לא בתור ביטוי - היא ממש היתה שם שעה) עד שבעלה בא לחפש אותה כי הוא לא הבין לאן היא נעלמה כל כך הרבה זמן.

האורחים עדיין התלהבו, וכשהוא כן היה בסביבה הוא צילם כל הזמן. אבל בגלל ההיעלמויות יצאו באופן יחסי מעט מגנטים.

בקיצור, לא ממליצים בכלל.

בכל זאת צריך להגיד ש:
1. איכות המגנטים היתה טובה.
2. אילנית הגרפיקאית היתה בסדר גמור ושינתה את המסגרת של המגנטים עד שהיינו מרוצים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רצינו לתת מתנה לאורחים, ואני רציתי שזה יהיה משהו אכיל מעשה ידיי. החלטתי על סוכריות קרמל ועוגיות שורטברד (דומות לעוגיות חמאה) טבולות בשוקולד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






החלטנו לשים את הממתקים בקופסא קטנה ולארוז עם חוט וכפתור + תגית עם השם של האורח (קרדיט גדול לפוטר שמצא את רעיון העיצוב לקופסא ארוזה עם כפתור, לא ציפיתי!).
הזמנו מאמאזון את כל מה שהיינו צריכים: קופסאות קטנות, כפתורים, bakers twine, פאנצ' לתגית ופאנצ' עגול להשחיל את התגית על החוט, וcardstock יפה לפנצ'צ' ממנו את התגיות. בנוסף סחבנו איתנו לארץ שני קילו של שוקולד בלגי (טריידר ג'וז מוכרים אותו בזול) ורכיבים לקרמל.

כשהגענו לארץ הכנתי את סוכריות הקרמל והעוגיות. מעולם לא הכנתי קרמל לפני, אז היתה כאן קצת עקומת למידה (באטצ' אחד היה קשה מדי ונזרק לפח). ולטמפרר שוקולד גם היה אתגר (אבל כשהצלחתי הרגשתי כל כך גאה בהישג שזה היה שווה את זה. זה כמו קסם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). הקרמל והעוגיות ללא השוקולד הוכנו בבאטצ'ים ונשמרו בפריזר. עוד עשינו מראש: קיפלנו את הקופסאות, פינצ'צ'נו את התגיות, וחברה שלנו כתבה לנו עליהם את השמות של האורחים בכתב היפה שלה.

יומיים לפני החתונה סינג'רנו חברים ופתחתנו sweatshop (הם קיבלו פיצה איכותית מפיליפ ו25 סנט על העבודה): טבלנו את העוגיות בשוקולד והכנסנו כל אחת לשקית זיפלוק מניאטורית לשמירת הטריות, חתכנו את הקרמלים ועטפנו כל חתיכה כמו סוכריה. אח"כ הכנסנו את הממתקים (+ נשיקות הרשיז שהבאתי איתי בחבילה ענקית ארה"ב) לקופסאות, גזרנו את החוט לחתיכות בגודל מתאים, השחלנו על כל חתיכה כפתור ותגית, וסגרנו יפה את הקופסאות. החברים נשארו אצלנו עד 2 בלילה לעשות את זה, ואנחנו נשארנו עוד קצת (רק עד שהשמש זרחה) כדי לסיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. סידרנו את הקופסאות לפי שולחנות בתוך קופסאות קרטון מהסופר ושמרנו בקירור (כדי שהעוגיות לא יתייבשו). יום למחרת הקפצנו את הקופסאות לבית אנדרומדה וביום האירוע (למחרת) עובדי המקום סידרו אותן על השולחנות הנכונים.

המחיר (כולל כל החומרים, הקופסאות, הפאנצים וכו'): בערך 3 שקלים לבן אדם + המונהמון שעות עבודה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תמונות מההכנות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תמנות מההכנה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

נשבעת שההודעה הזו לא היתה שם לפני רגע 
אפשרת למחוק את המיותר?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

תמונות מהאריזות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

המון קופסאות


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

והתוצר הסופי ביום החתונה


----------



## simplicity83 (12/7/13)

אני מתה, כאן ועכשיו! 
איזה כיף לאורחים שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נשמע טעים בטירוף והעיצוב מקסים!!! 
והכי מרגש, זו הידיעה שהשקעתם בזה מכל הלב. 
בכלל, אני מאוד אוהבת את הטעם שלכם, בהכל


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני אוהבת את הטעם שלך, אז אקסטרא כיף לי לשמוע.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (13/7/13)

וואו! 
זה מדהים ואיזה כיף לאורחים שלכם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

וואו, זה מטורף! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בהלם מההשקעה, אבל זה נראה כל כך שווה!!!
בא לי גם לטעום! זה נשמע מדהים! והאריזות נהדרות!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

מלון לליל הכלולות 
אחרי החתונה החברה הכי טובה שלי הסיעה אותנו, מסטולים מעייפות ואלכוהול, למלון ורסנו בנווה צדק, שם בילינו את הלילה של החתונה והלילה הבא. גם הצטלמנו בו קצת במקדימים (ועל הדרך עשינו צ'ק אין). החדרים מקסימים והיה ממש כיף להתפנק שם יומיים אחרי החתונה ולאכול לאט לאט את כל האוכל שקיבלנו מבית אנדרומדה.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (12/7/13)

זהו, נגמר. מסקנות ותודה. 
אין לי מילים לתאר כמה היה לנו מאושר באותו היום. חוץ מהעובדה שהיה הכי כיף בעולם ושאנחנו רוצים שוב, התחושה הבולטת שנשארתי איתה אחרי החתונה היתה הכרת תודה. אני לא יכולה להסביר כמה אני אוהבת ומעריכה ומכירה תודה לאנשים המדהימים שעזרו לנו בכל שלבי הארגונים וההכנות, שהכינו ועשו וקנו וטרחו בשבילנו. בלעדיהם לא היתה לנו הזמנה, ולא היה לנו מקום, ולא היתה לי מסיבת רווקות ולא היתה לנו מסיבת רווקים-רווקות עם מסך, ולא היו מתנות לאורחים ולבבות ושטויות לרחבה וכיפה ואוטו מקושט וחופה שעומדת ומישהו שישיא אותנו וכתובה יפהפיה ומלון לליל הכלולות ועוד דברים שבטח שכחתי. הכל בזכות האנשים המדהימים והמופלאים שנמצאים לנו בחיים.
יותר מכולם אחותי, שעזרה לנו לארגן את הדברים בארץ ושבלעדיה אני לא יודעת איך היינו מצליחים להרים חתונה מרחוק. היא זו שעבדה מול הספקים בשבילנו, התמקחה עם כולם ונדנדה והתקשרה כמה שצריך ופשוט גרמה לדברים לקרות. היא תותחית על ואין אף אחת כמוה בעולם. והחברה הכי טובה שלי והחבר הטוב שלנו שעשו מעל ומעבר גם לפני החתונה וגם במהלכה כדי לעזור לנו בכל צורה שרק יכלו, ועשו את זה בשמחה והתלהבות והתרגשות.

אני מחזקת המלצות שנתנו לפניי: תהנו כמה שיותר לא רק מהחתונה אלא גם מהתהליך. ביום החתונה תנסו לשחרר ולהרגיש את הרגע ולא להתעכב על שטויות. תמיד יהיו דברים שלא מסתדרים, אין מה לעשות. אל תשכחו שהחתונה לא משנה את מי שאתם ואת מערכת היחסים שלכם - אחרי החתונה תשארו אתם, ותוודאו שאתם מרוצים מה"אתם" הזה ולא מתחתנים מתוך ציפייה שמשהו ישתנה או ישתפר.

וגם: תשתדלו לעשות את ההכנות והסידורים בצורה שהכי כיפית לכם. כפי שהשתקף מהקרדיטים, אנחנו קצת פרפרציוניסטים כשזה נוגע לקבלת החלטות - רוצים לדעת את כ-ל האופציות, לעשות רשימות מסודרות, לאסוף מידע שלם כמה שיותר ולעשות החלטה הכי מושכלת. ככה היה לנו כיף לעשות את זה - ביסודיות משוגעת משותפת. אם אתם מאלה ששונאים להתלבט ולהחליט ולבחון, אז אל תרגישו לחץ לראות המון מקומות. מצד שני, אם אתם כן אוהבים לאסוף מידע, אז אל תרגישו לא בסדר לראות כמה ספקים שצריך כדי שתרגישו שלמים עם הבחירה. פשוט תעשו את זה כמו שמרגיש לכם נכון וכיף.

וגם2: שימו לב כמה האירוע הזה מבהיר לכם שיש אנשים שמאוד מאוד אוהבים אתכם ומוכנים לעשות בשבילכם הרבה, ותשתדלו להעריך את זה. זו הבנה מאוד כיפית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה לכל מי שקרא/ה, אני מקווה שהיה כיף ושהצלחנו לעזור


----------



## Ruby Gem (13/7/13)

בהחלט היה כיף לקרוא  
אני חייבת לציין שמאוד מאוד ריגשתם אותי, יש לי דמעות בעיניים.

וכמובן המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה רבה רבה!!


----------



## Freckled Fawn (13/7/13)

מדהים. מדהימים. 
אחד מהקרדיטים שהיה לי הכי כיף לקרוא,
טוב טעם והגיון ואת נשמעת מאמי לגמרי 

שיהיה לכם המון אושר משותף ובריאות!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה ממש שהיה כיף לקרוא.


----------



## Sofi Sh (13/7/13)

אתם מקסימים! 
וכיף לראות את האהבה המדהימה סביבכם והאהבה ביניכם! מזל טוב!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## nowwwww (13/7/13)

אופס . . . 
האחד בשנייה , כמובן


----------



## ronitvas (13/7/13)

קרדיטים מעלפים 
אתם יפים יפים, הבחירות שלכם מקסימות ונראה שהפקתם חתונה מקסימה שמתאימה לכם בול.
איזה כיף שיש אנשים קרובים שאוהבים ועוזרים. לארגן הכל מרחוק זה לא פשוט (מי כמוני יודעת) ואני שמחה לראות שצלחתם את המשימה בכבוד ובהצלחה מרובה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים טובים, מאושרים ומלאים באהבה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה 
זה באמת לא פשוט, ובלי העזרה זה בטח היה עוד פחות פשוט. אמרנו לאחותי שהיא צריכה לשקול להתצטרף לשורות המפיקים


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
אתם נראים כמו זוק מתוק מאוד, וההשקעה בחתונה (וגם בקרדיטים!) ניכרת בהחלט!

נהניתי מאוד לקרוא ולחוות קצת מיום החתונה שלכם.

המון מזל טוב, אני מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות ונישואים נהדרים לא פחות מיום החתונה


----------



## Norma Desmond (13/7/13)

זוק= זוג


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

תודה תודה


----------



## butwhy (14/7/13)

קרדיטים כיפיים ומרגשים! 
התמונות פשוט יפהפיות!
המון המון מזל טוב ושנים של אושר ביחד.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

תודה רבה! 
משמח לשמוע


----------



## פרילי 86 (14/7/13)

אתם שני מקסימים 
אני עדיין לא יודעת למה, אבל מאוד מאוד התחברתי (אולי כי גם אתם כמונו זוג חנונים חילונים עם השראה חו"לית והפרעה של שימת לב לפרטים).
נראה שעשיתם בדיוק את החתונה שלכם, והכל יצא מדהים.
בעיקר אתם נראים זוג חמוד, ואני מאחלת לכם חיים מלאי שמחה.
היה כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים (אפילו שלקח לי כמה ימים טובים), מזל טוב!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

תודה לך 
כיף לקבל כזו תגובה, ועכשיו אני ממש מחכה כבר לקרוא את שלך!


----------



## lost in dreams (14/7/13)

וואו איזה קרדיטים נהדרים!!!!!!! 
סתיו יקרה, קודם כל- את יפהפיה ברמות.
ופוטר- ברור לחלוטין למה זכית לכינוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה מהחלומות שהתאימה לכם כמו כפפה ליד. 

הסיפור של ההצעה היה מרגש והתמונות מקסימות.
צילומי האירוסין- מטריפים!
השמלה- מהממת!!!!!!!! כל כך עדינה, מיוחדת ומלאה פרטים.
התכשיטים- עדינים ויפים.
האיפור והשיער- מושלמים וכל כך מתאימים לך.
המתנות- יואו כמה התבאסתי שלא הייתי אורחת בחתונה לשכם!!!
הכתובה- יפהפיה ממש. מוכשר הדוד הזה שלך...
התמונות- מדהימות! הצלמים שלכם ממש ידעו לתפוס רגעים טבעיים ויפים. 

בקיצור- אתם נראים זוג ממש מיוחד וממש אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם וגם את הכתיבה. תודה על קרדיטים מהנים ביותר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם חיים שלמים של אושר וכיף בדיוק כמו ביום החתונה אם לא יותר.
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

וואו, את מרגשת. ממש. תודה.
תגידי לי מה הכתובת, בפעם הבאה שנהיה בארץ אני אשלח לך קופסא עם עוגיות וקרמלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, אני ממש לא רואה את הדמיון בין פוטר להארי פוטר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכינוי נדבק לו עוד מהתיכון, לפני שנפגשנו. הוא הלך עם חברים ברחוב ופתאום ילד קטן עם אמא שלו שואל אותו "אתה הארי פוטר? כי אתה נראה כמו הארי פוטר". חוץ מהמשקפיים (שהן אפילו לא עגולות), אין לי מושג על מה הילד דיבר. אבל הכינוי תפס. ושנינו חנונים שאוהבים הארי פוטר, אז אני זרמתי גם.


----------



## yael rosen (15/7/13)

זוג יפים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם. למה? כי כל פעם כשכתבתם בעבר (הכוונה היא למסטיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), השתקפה מתוך ההודעה איזו מין דמות כזו שהייתי רוצה להכיר.
וגם לא היה לי ספק שקריאת הקרדיטים תהיה תענוג, ואכן, צדקתי!
אני מתה על בחירת המקום שלכם ועל כל הפרטים הקטנים שבניתם יחד. אני מתה על הזוגיות הצמודה שמשתפקת בכל צעד, בכל הודעה, ומכל שורה שנכתבה למעלה.
אני מאחלת לכם שהזוגיות תמשך למלא אתכם, ושתמשיכו אתם למלא את הסביבה שלכם בשמחת חיים, כמו זו שעוברת מתוך התמונות שלכם.

אתה זוג מדהים ויפה. תהנו מזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והחתונה - עוצרת נשימה

ומזל טוב!
ענק!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על המילים המרגשות. וזה המקום גם להודות לך על העזרה כשתכננו לעשות דגלונים, ובכלל על הנוכחות הנעימה, התורמת, והתומכת שלך בפורום.
(לא הבנתי איך פוטר יודע משהו על דגלונים - "שאלתי את יעל רוזן." נשמעה לי כמו תשובה הגיונית לגמרי שלא דורשת הסברים נוספים)


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/7/13)

נהנתי לקרוא 
בעיקר מהמגע האישי וההשקעה שלכן.
וגם אני אחרי החתונה ובמהלכה התרגשתי מההתגיסות של החברים והעזרה שקיבלנו.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

זה הכי מרגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתי כבר קרדיטים?


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/7/13)

כשנשוב מהטיול


----------



## nowwwww (13/7/13)

סתיו יקרה , 
נכנסנו , קראנו והוקסמנו . . . ילדת הקסם שהיית ( והיית כזו . . עובדה שנצרבת כך בזיכרוני במפגש קצר ולאחר שנים רבות . . . ) הפכה לאישה מקסימה .
אין ספק , כי בורכתם , בהיותכם רבי כישורים וכישרונות , שאפשרו לכם לטוות ביד אומן את חגיגת נישואיכם ובעיקר , כי השכלתם לבחור האחת בשנייה .
אביך נראה נהדר ובעיקר . . . מאד מאושר .
גם פניכם נוהרות מאושר והלוואי שיהיה כך תמיד


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (13/7/13)

יש לי חיוך מטופש על הפנים מההודעה המרגשת שלך.
אני עדיין לא מאמינה שזיהית אותי, זה פשוט מטורף. אולי יום אחד נפגש שוב בפריז, כמו ב Before Sunset?
ומזל טוב לאחותך!


----------



## nowwwww (14/7/13)

זה 
יהיה נהדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואם לא , We'll always have Paris


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

בדיוק


----------



## meital G (14/7/13)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
כתבתם מקסים והאהבה העזה שאתם מרגישים אחד לשני ממש הצליחה "לצאת" דרך התמונות. 

מאחלת לכם חיי נשואים מאושרים ושתתחילו לטפח את גינת הירק במהרה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/7/13)

תודה


----------



## the saiyan prince (14/7/13)

מיטל!!! 
איזה כיף לראות שם מוכר מתקופתנו בתפוז  
המון המון תודה על האיחלים! 
מקווה שהכל נפלא אצלך


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/7/13)

מה שהוא אמר


----------



## lollapalooza (14/7/13)

היה כיף! 
הכל היה מהמם (השמלה, הו, השמלה) והחתן מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(זוגות תפוזיים שליטה!)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

קלטת את הרפרנס אליכם, כן? 
לא הזוג הראשון שיצא מהחבורה התפוזית. מי היה מאמין בתקופת המפמ"חים שזה יגיע לזה?

ואת ושרון אחראיות באופן אישי על חצי מהכיף שהיה


----------



## lollapalooza (15/7/13)

אכן קלטתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובאמת מי היה מאמין? חבורה של ילדים מטורללים שהפכה לזוגות נשואים ו, וול, מטורללים.

וכן טוב, שתינו מגיבות יפה להמון אלכוהול


----------



## Raspail (14/7/13)

מסטיק ופוטר המתוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם זוג כזה מתוק שפשוט בא לי לחבק אתכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזו חתונה נהדרת ומעוררת קנאה! (במובן הטוב כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
סיפור הצעת הנישואין רומנטי ומרגש (ואיזה כיף לכם לגור שם מעבר לים, נשמע שיש לכם המון חוויות!).
תמונות האירוסין אצל יארו מהממות! ותמונות החתונה - וואו כמה יופי, כמה שמחה וכמה אהבה! פשוט נהניתי מכל תמונה ומכל מילה, ותענוג לראות כמה אתם יפים קורנים בתמונות. 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (15/7/13)

תודה, מקסימה! 
הקרדיטים שלך היו אחד האהובים עליי, אז בכלל כיף לשמוע (ועכשיו אני ממש מצטערת שלא הגבתי; רק עכשיו אני מבינה כמה מרגש וכיף לקבל תגובות על קרדיטים).

בנוגע ללגור מעבר לים - יש בזה כיף, אבל האמת היא שאני מתגעגעת המון המון כל הזמן


----------

